# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2016



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2016 às 09:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2016 às 10:31)

Bom dia  .

Novo mês...nova rodadas de ar  que vão vir por aí ,não se vê outra coisa ...vai subindo,com 24.3ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2016 às 11:16)

Boas...vai subindo ...com 26.1ºC   e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2016 às 12:13)

Boas ...o sol parece lume ,com 27.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (1 Jul 2016 às 13:38)

Dia de muito sol e temperatura agradável!!
24.9ºC por agora, após uma mínima de 14.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2016 às 14:03)

Boas ...mais ,com 30.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2016 às 15:29)

Boas ...mais ,com 32.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2016 às 18:07)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta ,algum vento de SWW,com 31.4ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2016 às 19:52)

Boas...o vento de WNW já vai baixando a temperatura ,com 28.0ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jul 2016 às 21:54)

Está a cair rápido a temperatura.
Já nos 17ºC

Máxima: 27.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2016 às 22:18)

Boas...bom ambiente na rua...já dá para arejar a casa ,com 22.1ºC e 54%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.1ºC / 32.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (2 Jul 2016 às 00:03)

14.7ºC


----------



## panda (2 Jul 2016 às 11:17)

Bons dias. Temperatura 26.6ºC e 41%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2016 às 11:35)

Boas ...mais um dia a ser bomberdeado com ar  ,com 29.2ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## Serrano (2 Jul 2016 às 11:47)

22.9°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jul 2016 às 13:04)

27.2ºC, céu limpo
Mínima: 11.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2016 às 13:26)

Boas...já cheira a esturro lá fora ,já nem se pode ir há rua ,com 31.3ºC e sol abrasador .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2016 às 15:14)

Boas ...do pior lá fora ,com 33.6ºC e 19%HR...é só ar quente e seco .


----------



## Nickname (2 Jul 2016 às 16:49)

30.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2016 às 16:57)

Boas...ainda vai subindo ,com 34.4ºC e 18%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2016 às 18:09)

Boas ...está na hora perigosa ,nada se mexe ,com 34.4ºC e 17%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2016 às 20:11)

Boas ...só ar quente e o sol a queimar ainda ,com 33.0ºC e 19%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2016 às 21:58)

Boas...ainda dura e está para durar ,com 29.4ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2016 às 23:17)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta ,já algum vento de N,com 27.3ºC e 38%HR.

Dados de hoje 19.4ºC / 35.0ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jul 2016 às 00:07)

Boa noite. Por aqui sigo com 20.4ºC, vento fraco a nulo e a rodar muito lentamente para o quadrante leste, entretanto o céu está limpo.

Estive a olhar para a saída das 18h do GFS e aquilo é que é uma bela saída de sonho entre terça e quarta-feira (com CAPE e LI jeitosos durante a noite e com bastante humidade relativa aos 700hPa):


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia  .

Hoje é para abrasar tudo ...já vai nos 30.0ºC ...não se pode andar na rua .


----------



## Serrano (3 Jul 2016 às 10:44)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 22.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2016 às 12:34)

Boas ...chegado agora da rua...parece o inferno ...e eu não fiz mal a ninguém ,com 33.4ºC e vento .


----------



## Nickname (3 Jul 2016 às 12:51)

30ºC certos, e ainda nem uma da tarde é 
Hoje chega aos 35ºC

Máxima de ontem: 31.8ºC
Mínima de hoje: 15.1ºC


----------



## panda (3 Jul 2016 às 15:08)

Boas...Nada de especial enquanto a temperatura por aqui, a ver vamos do k resta da tarde. Algum vento 
Temperatura atual 32.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2016 às 16:53)

Boas ...hoje é para a máxima ...cheguei agora da rua ,só para os corajosos ,não há viva alma na rua ,com 37.4ºC e 16%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2016 às 18:43)

Boas ...hora perigosa ,grande fornalha que nunca mais têm fim ,com 37.7ºC e 16%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2016 às 20:53)

Boas ...o sol já se foi...ainda 33.8ºC ...é só ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2016 às 21:41)

Boas ...por aqui ainda está de loucos ,algum vento de N mas quente,com 31.8ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2016 às 22:37)

Boas ...continua ,com 30.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 23.0ºC / 38.0ºC .


----------



## panda (3 Jul 2016 às 23:19)

Boas.... ainda 26.1ºC e 38%Hr

Dados de hoje  20ºC / 34.3ºC


----------



## Dematos (4 Jul 2016 às 01:44)

Muitos relãmpagos a oeste! Vai-se ouvindo! 28,0°C!


----------



## Dematos (4 Jul 2016 às 01:57)

Está a prometer, nada de chuva ainda, mas anda bem próximo!!


----------



## Dematos (4 Jul 2016 às 02:01)

Aí está ela!!!!!


----------



## Dematos (4 Jul 2016 às 02:16)

E lá se foi a luz!!!


----------



## Dematos (4 Jul 2016 às 03:45)

Chuva moderada das 2:00 as 2:30; depois foi pingando/fraca até as 3:00! Neste momento vai trovejando de sul!


----------



## panda (4 Jul 2016 às 09:20)

Bons dias, algumas nuvens e muito calor 
Temperatura 27.2ºC e 50%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2016 às 10:22)

Bom dia .

Não há melhoras ....no horizonte só vejo ar ,algumas nuvens ...o bafo de ontem por cá continua ...pelas 0.00h de hoje ainda marcava 30.6ºC...vai subindo e com 27.9ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2016 às 11:54)

Boas...ambiente já doentio na rua ...sol abrasador e sufocante ...precisa-se de ar fresco ,não há pachorra ,com 30.3ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2016 às 12:39)

Boas ...ficar pior ...ficar nublado e sem circulação de ar ...abafado ,com 31.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2016 às 13:38)

Boas...por cima de mim ,já se vai armando qualquer coisa...são dezenas de andorinhas em circulo e bem altas...devem estar adivinhar alguma coisa ,com 30.4ºC e sem sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2016 às 14:55)

Boas ...as nuvens já fugiram todas...de momento ,o sol novamente em cheio e em brasa ,com 33.8ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## JoaoCanario (4 Jul 2016 às 16:09)

Pela zona da Covilhã, Encosta da Serra ouvem-se relâmpagos bem fortes, com nuvens bem carregadas e muito calor 33ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2016 às 16:15)

Boas...sol e nuvens de  em volta ,com 34.2ºC...é só ar .


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2016 às 16:26)

Boa tarde!

Tempo muito abafado aqui por Fig. Castelo Rodrigo. A Sudeste daqui, já sobre Espanha, encontra-se uma potente célula, são audíveis alguns trovões distantes.


----------



## rozzo (4 Jul 2016 às 16:38)

Ninguém na zona da Guarda?


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2016 às 17:31)

Agora também mais a norte no Douro, estas já devem fazer alguns estragos nas vinhas


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2016 às 17:39)

Tarde convectiva, mas para já tudo a passar ao lado. 

Explodiu mais uma célula a Norte, na zona de Freixo de Espada a Cinta, infelizmente não tenho vista para essa direção. A célula que se encontra sobre a Guarda cresceu e continua ativa e a célula na raia Espanhola parece já estar na fase de dissipação. Todas as células estão a progredir para Nordeste.


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2016 às 18:31)

Avisto daqui a célula sobre Moncorvo-Alfândega.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2016 às 19:23)

Boas ...ainda queima ,com 33.2ºC e vento quente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jul 2016 às 19:50)

rozzo disse:


> Ninguém na zona da Guarda?



Ainda acumulou *1,1 mm* na Aldeia Souto e *0,3 mm* nas Penhas Douradas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2016 às 20:40)

Boas...hoje a temperatura com mais vontade a descer ,ainda 30.1ºC .


----------



## Norther (4 Jul 2016 às 21:23)

boas, a tarde ainda se ouviu 2 trovões aqui pela Cova da Beira, a célula passou aqui ao lado.
Tive uma mínima de 21,8ºC e a máxima de 34.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2016 às 22:34)

Boas...vai descendo...ainda em alta ,com 27.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 24.0ºC / 34.7ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2016 às 05:54)

Bom dia.  O dia vai clareando e já crescem as primeiras células. Neste momento são visíveis vários alto-cumulos castellanus, muitos estratocumulus e alguns cumulos humilis e mediocris.  A sudeste há já uma pequena célula em trasição para cumulonimbus. Sigo ainda com 19.9°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2016 às 06:01)

Pinga agora


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 06:47)

Acordei agora com o som de um aguaceiro relativamente forte. Choveu bem forte durante uns 7 minutos, mas já esta a querer parar.
16.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 10:03)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de  ...vêm bruto ,com 27.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 12:43)

*30.3ºC*, hoje para além de quente, está também algo abafado.

Mínima: 15.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 12:50)

Boas ...mais bruto ...já não se pode andar na rua ,com 32.3ºC...é só ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 13:34)

Boas ...mais ar quente ,com 33.8ºC e por casa no escuro .


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 13:43)

31.8ºC
4ºdia consecutivo acima dos 32ºC a caminho!!!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2016 às 14:57)

Trovoada na Serra da Estrela desde as 14h40:

http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_pt.php


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 15:13)

Céu muito nublado a Este.
32.8ºC, está a subir mais que o que eu esperava.
Ambiente opressivo na rua!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 15:30)

Boas...grande bafo ...lembrei-me de repente que tinha o carro ao sol há porta há mais de 1 hora ,com entrada lá dentro fiquei ...já está ao fresco na garagem ,lá fora estão 35.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2016 às 15:42)

Boa tarde!

À semelhança de ontem, hoje temos mais uma tarde com nebulosidade convectiva. Neste momento encontra-se uma pequena célula a Sudoeste de F.C. Rodrigo, já deu para se ouvir um trovão.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2016 às 16:04)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> À semelhança de ontem, hoje temos mais uma tarde com nebulosidade convectiva. Neste momento encontra-se uma pequena célula a Sudoeste de F.C. Rodrigo, já deu para se ouvir um trovão.



Cai agora um aguaceiro com pingas grossas, por vezes ouvem-se uns trovões disntantes! 
A célula que se encontra a Sudoeste vai se aproximando, veremos se não passa apenas de raspão.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 16:09)

Continua escuro a Este.
33.1ºC


----------



## Norther (5 Jul 2016 às 16:10)

Muito escuro a norte da Cova da Beira, pelo que vejo do radar esta célula desenvolve-se de SO para NE. A ver se a noite temos mais sorte para me entreter com a máquina.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2016 às 16:26)

Máximos de reflectividade às 16h locais:


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2016 às 16:30)

MSantos disse:


> (...) veremos se não passa apenas de raspão.



Passou mesmo de raspão. Choveu durante 5 minutos e agora o sol já brilha de novo, a célula seguiu o seu caminho para Espanha.

De qualquer das formas a tarde promete, estão várias células em evolução nas regiões do Norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 16:48)

Boas...já muita nuvem de calor em volta ...já fazendo sombra,ambiente na rua muito abafado  e sem vento...está demais ,com 34.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2016 às 17:08)

Olá de novo!

Mais uma célula a passar ao lado, desta vez a Noroeste, na zona de Almendra, são audíveis vários trovões provenientes dessa célula.


----------



## panda (5 Jul 2016 às 17:19)

Boas...sol e nuvens, a pouco caíram meia dúzia de pingos 

Temperatura 34.5ºC


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 17:22)

33.5ºC, está a começar a ficar muito nublado por aqui.
Máxima(provisória): 33.8ºC


----------



## Paulo H (5 Jul 2016 às 17:41)

Já chove por aqui! :-)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 17:41)

Boas...já  e com sol escaldante...pingos grossos e quentes ,com 35.6ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2016 às 17:43)

O início da manhã bem que parecia promissor, mas para já estou a ver que vai ser complicado chegar aqui alguma animação, as células estão na prática a desfilar o mais a leste possível. Sigo com 33.7ºC, o céu apresenta ainda muita nebulosidade média a alta e também poeira (que não ajuda na convecção). Para N e Ne encontram-se as nuvens mais estruturadas a nível vertical, com  a célula junto a Penalva do Castelo a afastar-se.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2016 às 18:44)

O IPMA emitiu*  avisos amarelos *de última hora para os distritos de Viseu, Guarda, Vila Real e Bragança, até às 22h de hoje devido a aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo ou trovoadas.

Para Viseu está tudo muito morto exceto na ponta NE do distrito, nomeadamente em S. João da Pesqueira.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2016 às 19:32)

Célula em rápido crescimento entre Penedono e Moimenta da Beira, neste momento apresenta já uma bigorna muito bem estruturada:


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Jul 2016 às 19:41)

As formações de trás -os-montes vistas de Castelo Branco. Onde quer que estejam ao certo devem estar a fazer estragos.


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2016 às 19:42)

Por aqui a tarde resumiu-se a umas descargas e algum chuvisco. 29ºC por agora depois de uma máxima de 32ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 19:46)

Já está a descer bem, 28.1ºC, quanto a aguaceiros, está dificil...


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2016 às 20:04)

Atualização do estado da célula junto a Penedono pelas 19h:40m:













Imagem de Radar:


----------



## Paelagius (5 Jul 2016 às 20:04)

Boa tarde,

Sem de mais para acrescentar de valor ao seguimento, apenas posso dizer que consegue-se ver a bigorna desde o Porto.

Fui agora consultar o radar


----------



## lbpt (5 Jul 2016 às 20:12)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sem de mais para acrescentar de valor ao seguimento, apenas posso dizer que consegue-se ver a bigorna desde o Porto.
> 
> Fui agora consultar o radar



E será que dá para ver trovoada à noite a esta distancia?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 20:20)

Boas...fugiu tudo para o sitio do costume ...foram alguns pingos e alguns ,com 30.6ºC e sol meio fusco .


----------



## Paelagius (5 Jul 2016 às 20:23)

lbpt disse:


> E será que dá para ver trovoada à noite a esta distancia?



Não. É muito distante, e além disso, tens obstáculos a meio caminho como montanhas… Não é como no oceano tudo desimpedido até perder de vista.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2016 às 20:42)

Boas!

A tarde continua animada, com sucessivas células a passar ao lado, mas têm sido bem audíveis os trovões. 

Por agora estão mais algumas pequenas células em formação aqui perto, a que está mais a Sul está a aproximar-se e a crescer, veremos se é desta que passa aqui por cima.

Célula a Sul:





Desculpem o poste, mas não o posso cortar!


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2016 às 20:52)

Depois da trovoada.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2016 às 20:54)

Chuva forte! 




São também audíveis alguns trovões


----------



## huguh (5 Jul 2016 às 20:59)

como sempre tudo a passar ao lado!
por aqui tudo calmo ,apenas muito calor e abafado. Felizmente corre uma brisa


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2016 às 21:02)

Mais perto.


----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Jul 2016 às 21:03)

Bastante trovoada para o Interior Norte . Recebi a noticia de familiares .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 21:43)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta,com a noite...muita trovoada a ESE a passar junto da fronteira de Espanha ,com 28.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 21:55)

23.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 22:41)

Boas...já com a trovoada por perto a vir de sul ...bastante clarões ,vamos esperar ,com 27.4ºC .


----------



## rubenpires93 (5 Jul 2016 às 23:02)

Aumento gradual do vento e intensificação da frequência de raios e trovões. Já anda nas redondezas.
Pelo radar pode-se verificar o nascimento de novas células com actividade aqui pela zona.


----------



## Paelagius (5 Jul 2016 às 23:06)

rubenpires disse:


> Aumento gradual do vento e intensificação da frequência de raios e trovões. Já anda nas redondezas.
> Pelo radar pode-se verificar o nascimento de novas células com actividade aqui pela zona.



Anda à vossa volta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 23:09)

Boas...já cheira a terra molhada puxada pelo vento que aumentou,devia ter caído perto da zona...a continua a sul,com 26.4ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Jul 2016 às 23:09)

Belos flash's sem barulho


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 23:10)

22.7ºC
Relâmpagos  ao longe, a Sudeste


----------



## dahon (5 Jul 2016 às 23:20)

Belos flashes a este de Coimbra.


----------



## dahon (5 Jul 2016 às 23:22)

Incrível, a cada relâmpago a bigorna fica bem iluminada. Belo espectáculo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 23:22)

Boas...a primeira passou ao lado e já vai a norte daqui...mais outra a vir de sul com muita ,já se sente o ar mais fresco,com 25.6ºC e sem chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2016 às 23:23)

Aqui também já se vê muita ''faiscada'' para SE, as células devem estar enormes, se eu não me engano a observar a refletividade, há ecos a ultrapassar os 12km.

Entretanto espero que o GFS não esteja a delirar é que ainda nesta saída das 18h aumentou o CAPE e baixou ainda mais o LI, espero que a montanha não para um rato com aqueles* 1982 de CAPE e -8.2 de LI*


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jul 2016 às 23:30)

Belo aspecto das células que circundam Castelo Branco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2016 às 23:31)




----------



## rubenpires93 (5 Jul 2016 às 23:35)

Chegou a chuva, a trovoada sumiu vai bombar a Sertã e Coimbra toda essa zona. A não ser que reanime de novo.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 23:36)

Ouço bem uns roncos de vez em quando, vindos dessas células a Oeste de Fundão, e ainda são uns bons 65 Km


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 23:44)

Boas...já chove,estava haver que não chovia mas ela voltou para trás...as nuvens mais carregadas a passar ao lado,com 24.2ºC...mais fresco .

Dados de hoje 21.0ºC / 36.2ºC


----------



## dahon (5 Jul 2016 às 23:48)

Acho que nunca tinha visto o máximo de reflectividade ocupar uma área tão grande.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 23:51)

22ºC
O vento está a intensificar-se, e parece-me que está a ficar mais nublado....
Continuam os relâmpagos a Sul-Sudeste.


----------



## lbpt (5 Jul 2016 às 23:52)

Formou um gancho a celula. nova atualização


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2016 às 23:52)

Boas...a chuva já passou,o céu já estrelado...trovoada a caminho via norte ,ao menos refrescou um bocadinho ,com 23.9ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2016 às 23:54)

Tenho um feeling que essa célula ainda aqui vem ter ao nosso cantinho de Viseu


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2016 às 23:54)

Parece-me bem agressiva a célula, pelas imagens de radar.

Mandem festa cá para cima.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jul 2016 às 23:58)

dahon disse:


> Acho que nunca tinha visto o máximo de reflectividade ocupar uma área tão grande.


Agora é que atingiu o eco máximo! É impressionante! É pena não haver mais relatos...


----------



## dahon (6 Jul 2016 às 00:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Agora é que atingiu o eco máximo! É impressionante! É pena não haver mais relatos...


Tens razão. Estou a usar uma app que atenua as cores do ecrã e não reparei. Obrigado pela correcção. 

Tenho familiares em Oliveira do Hospital que relatam um autêntico festival de relâmpagos a sul e em progressiva aproximação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2016 às 00:10)

Eu neste momento só desejava estar na terra dos meus avós (Tábua) 

Pena um evento destes estar a ter tão pouca ou praticamente nenhuma cobertura fotográfica...


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Jul 2016 às 00:11)

O que que se pode esperar para o resto da noite?


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 00:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu neste momento só desejava estar na terra dos meus avós (Tábua)
> 
> Pena um evento destes estar a ter tão pouca ou praticamente nenhuma cobertura fotográfica...



Eu já tenho o tripé em ação, espero que a célula não se desvie muito daqui, não sei se vou conseguir fotografar alguma coisa mas prometo tentar, ainda só não o fiz porque infelizmente estou num local cheio de obstáculos


----------



## keipha (6 Jul 2016 às 00:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Tenho um feeling que essa célula ainda aqui vem ter ao nosso cantinho de Viseu


Assim parece. Pela trajetória parece que vai passar de raspão, mas perto


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 00:16)

Está a aproximar-se do Mondego...
Contei 7 relampâgos no último minuto


----------



## dahon (6 Jul 2016 às 00:20)

A trajectória parece muito boa para Tondela e Viseu. Pena não estar em Viseu.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 00:22)

dahon disse:


> A trajectória parece muito boa para Tondela e Viseu. Pena não estar em Viseu.



Acho que vai direitinha a Tondela.
21.6ºC, o barulho intensifica-se, já quase não há segundo de silêncio.


----------



## dahon (6 Jul 2016 às 00:25)

Já passou por Oliveira do Hospital com trovoada muito intensa e granizo foi o que me relataram familiares.


----------



## invent (6 Jul 2016 às 00:29)

Parece que vai apanhar uma parte de Viseu.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 00:30)

Deve estar mesmo em cima de Carregal do Sal e Santa Comba Dão neste momento.
Daqui tenho uma bela visão do espetáculo, mantêm-se 5/7 relâmpagos por minuto, mas cada vez iluminam mais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 00:31)

Neste momento vejo sobretudo relâmpagos intra-nuvem já disparei 10 vezes e nada, vou continuar a tentar....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2016 às 00:31)

Nickname disse:


> Deve estar em Carregal do Sal e Santa Comba Dão neste momento.
> Daqui tenho uma bela visão do espetáculo, mantêm-se 5/7 relâmpagos por minuto, mas cada vez iluminam mais.


----------



## Norther (6 Jul 2016 às 00:32)

Mais uma vez ao lado, a oeste da cova da Beira, ainda apanhei 2 mas não ficaram nada de jeito, tenho a bateria a carregar, ja vejo como ficaram e meto aqui.
Mas via-se um grande festival de relâmpagos para a zona de Teixeiras/Gouveia mas relâmpagos a correr as nuvens e alguns por cima.


----------



## invent (6 Jul 2016 às 00:33)

A entrar em Nelas, última atualização do ipma


----------



## keipha (6 Jul 2016 às 00:34)

invent disse:


> A entrar em Nelas, última atualização do ipma


Mais uma vez a passar ao lado. Mas parece estar a perder força


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 00:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Neste momento vejo sobretudo relâmpagos intra-nuvem já desparei 10 vezes e nada, vou continuar a tentar....




aumenta o tempo de exposição para >20 seg. e f/5,6


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Jul 2016 às 00:38)

Boas 

Não há uma foto??? este tipo de célula isolada é raro.

FOTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 00:38)

Não tenho máquina comigo, infelizmente.
Só a do computador, não consegue apanhar o relâmpago em si, só a claridade que o mesmo produz





Entretanto, já está nos 20.4ºC, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 00:39)

keipha disse:


> Mais uma vez a passar ao lado. Mas parece estar a perder força



Este monstro teve certamente características temporárias perto de super-célula. Vai reintensificar-se, assim parece na dianteira que se aproxima de Viseu.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 00:40)

Começa a chover intensamente, relâmpago enorme agora mesmo, com várias ramificações.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 00:41)

Lá vou encontrando vídeos...
Na Covilhã:


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 00:42)

Trovões muito barulhentos, está bravo isto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2016 às 00:42)

Vejo clarões para ESE daqui


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 00:43)

Chuva torrencial!!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2016 às 00:43)

Fatima Santos, Vila do Carvalho - Covilhã.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 00:45)

O detector de DEA do IPMA está meio confuso, tem várias descargas no sítio errado, Proença-a-Nova, onde não há ecos, e na área da célula a caminho de Viseu tem nada.


----------



## keipha (6 Jul 2016 às 00:46)

Está animado para os lados de nelas e Viseu. Relâmpagos consecutivos


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 00:47)

AndréFrade disse:


> Fatima Santos, Vila do Carvalho - Covilhã.



 disto é que eu gosto!! Consegues saber a hora/minuto/local/direcção aproximadas?


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 00:49)

Trovão ensurdecedor agora, está mesmo em cima de Viseu, continua torrencial a chuva, mas sem granizo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2016 às 00:49)




----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2016 às 00:50)

Grande clarão amarelado, agora mesmo !

Consigo ver o topo da célula iluminada.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 00:53)

Continua a actividade, 54 descargas na última hora, à conta da célula:


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 00:54)

Continua sem abrandar a chuva, a trovoada parece que acalmou um bocado.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 00:56)

Célula ainda mais intensa a chegar agora mesmo a Viseu, eco roxo extenso alongado SSW-NNE.

É uma segunda célula que nasceu adiante da primeira, que entretanto enfraqueceu.

1,0 mm a Este da cidade, Póvoa de Sobrinhos.

Carência de estações em todo o percurso por onde a célula passou até agora. 

2,0 mm em Carregal do Sal.


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 00:56)

StormRic disse:


> disto é que eu gosto!! Consegues saber a hora/minuto/local/direcção aproximadas?




Hora: 23:40/23:50
Local: Seia (Alvoco da Serra por aí)


----------



## Teles (6 Jul 2016 às 00:58)

Boa noite a todos deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas à pouco dessa célula que como podem calcular é a uma grande distancia:


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 00:58)

18.9ºC
Chuva mais que torrencial, se é que é possivel !!!
Esta estação acumulou 1mm, eu apontaria mais para os 3mm sinceramente.
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2016 às 01:01)

Da Covilhã avistam-se os relâmpagos do outro lado da serra e alguns são mesmo audíveis. Já choveu mas por pouco tempo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jul 2016 às 01:02)

Bela chuvada em Viseu City. Alguma trovoada, também, mas não muito forte, apesar dos incontáveis clarões.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 01:03)

Viseu:
Isto de andar à caça cansa...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 01:03)

Touça (V.N. de Foz Côa)

Miguel Frederico Gomes


----------



## pedro303 (6 Jul 2016 às 01:03)

Boas, em Pascoal parecem berlindes a cair... granizo forte, para ja a trovoada acalmou um pouco


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:06)

Teles disse:


> Boa noite a todos deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas à pouco dessa célula que como podem calcular é a uma grande distancia:



 espectáculo!


----------



## invent (6 Jul 2016 às 01:06)

Passou/está a passar por cima de Viseu e parece que se dirige para Castro Daire.
Por aqui vão caindo umas pingas, são bem audíveis os trovões e até se vão vendo alguns relâmpagos, bela noite.

edit: a intensidade dos trovões diminui um pouco.
Parece que se estão a formar novas células para os lados de Moimenta  e Tarouca.


----------



## dahon (6 Jul 2016 às 01:07)

A estação do aeródromo já acumula.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI5#history


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 01:07)

Seixas do Douro (V.N. de Foz Côa)

Marina Ribeiro


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 01:08)

Já abrandou a chuva, pelo radar parece que a parte mais intensa da célula passou a Oeste da  cidade.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:13)

dahon disse:


> A estação do aeródromo já acumula.
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI5#history



Sim,* 2,0 mm*.

Entretanto tem passado nas malhas da rede de estações, nas do IPMA nada. Esperemos pela próxima hora para Viseu-aeródromo, Viseu cidade não está activa.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 01:17)

Póvoa de Sobrinhos, nem 1km a Sudeste de onde moro, vai em 4.32mm, e continua a chover fraco por aqui,


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2016 às 01:19)

Talvez seja das células para os lados de Castro Daire , desculpem a fraca qualidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 01:21)

Nem que seja um vídeo de um Motorola de 2004!!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:22)

Nickname disse:


> Póvoa de Sobrinhos, nem 1km a Sudeste de onde moro, vai em 4.32mm, e continua a chover fraco por aqui,



E nem foi a zona onde passou a parte mais intensa da célula.
Há 10 minutos em cheio sobre o aeródromo.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Talvez seja das células para os lados de Castro Daire , desculpem a fraca qualidade.



Não importa a qualidade, está linda, dá para ter uma ideia.


----------



## romeupaz (6 Jul 2016 às 01:24)

Tirada a partir de Leiria (Sra do Monte) a uns bons 150km. A qualidade não é a melhor mas foi o que deu.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:27)

Tem havido descargas sobre a Serra da Estrela, embora os ecos não passem do amarelo.

Nova célula a NW de Castro Daire, talvez seja esta a que foi avistada do Porto.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:29)

romeupaz disse:


> Tirada a partir de Leiria (Sra do Monte) a uns bons 150km.



 isto é mesmo no limite, muito raro apanhar a tal distância, mostra como a célula é um fenómeno bastante isolado.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 01:30)

*19.4ºC*
Ainda vão caindo uns chuviscos, coisa pouca, mas ainda assim impressionante como não quer parar!!
5.1mm acumulados aqui ao lado.
Não estava à espera de tanta animação hoje, venham mais noites destas!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 01:34)

Bom cá ficam as minhas primeiras fotos de trovoadas, porque até à data só tinha frames. Infelizmente não consegui fotografar nenhum relâmpago como deve ser, estas são as minhas melhores fotos depois de 40 disparos


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom cá ficam as minhas primeiras fotos de trovoadas, porque até à data só tinha frames. Infelizmente não consegui fotografar nenhum relâmpago como deve ser, estas são as minhas melhores fotos depois de 40 disparos



 está liiindo! As descargas estavam no interior da célula. Parâmetros a manter, a luz está perfeita. A primeira está registada pelo IPMA às 00h41m53s (utc 23:41:53), descarga dupla com um ramo positivo e outro negativo. Verifica se o relógio da câmara tem a hora exacta, mas deve ser essa descarga. As outras o IPMA ignorou, como de costume...


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2016 às 01:42)

primeiros sinais de trovoada por aqui
ouço trovoada ao longe, pelo radar vem de Lamego


----------



## Norther (6 Jul 2016 às 01:44)

Nada de jeito mas aqui ficam











Fica aqui a minha melhor foto de sempre para degustarmos :-) tirada a 4 anos atrás


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:45)

13 descargas nos últimos minutos, da reactivação da célula, agora a caminho de Moimenta da Beira / Tarouca !


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 01:47)

Luís Dias

Canon 1100D
30s, ISO100, F/5
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM
Castelo Branco, 04.07.2016


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:48)

Norther disse:


> Fica aqui a minha melhor foto de sempre para degustarmos :-) tirada a 4 anos atrá



 fantástica!

As outras mostram bem que são intra-nuvem, e pelo meio de muita precipitação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 01:48)

StormRic disse:


> está liiindo! As descargas estavam no interior da célula. Parâmetros a manter, a luz está perfeita. A primeira está registada pelo IPMA às 00h41m53s (utc 23:41:53), descarga dupla com um ramo positivo e outro negativo. Verifica se o relógio da câmara tem a hora exacta, mas deve ser essa descarga. As outras o IPMA ignorou, como de costume...



Obrigado StormRic! Estive a conferir e a máquina estava cerca de 1min adiantada, mas acredito que seja essa descarga dupla também

E obrigado também pelas dicas enquanto estava a fotografar


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2016 às 01:52)

aos poucos o som dos trovões aproxima-se
apesar de longe já iluminam bem o céu! já chove


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 01:53)

huguh disse:


> primeiros sinais de trovoada por aqui
> ouço trovoada ao longe, pelo radar vem de Lamego


O que faria para estar aí...saudades da terrinha...
Consegues filmar?


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado StormRic! Estive a conferir e a máquina estava cerca de 1min adiantada, mas acredito que seja essa descarga dupla também
> 
> E obrigado também pelas dicas enquanto estava a fotografar



Então a descarga registada pelo IPMA é a da segunda foto: 00h43m será 00h42m subtraindo o adiantamento, e fica portanto o arredondamento de 00h41m53s.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:56)

Célula de Moimenta da Beira está a "explodir", 31 descargas em 15 minutos! 






Tem quatro torres de eco vermelho, em linha e movimento transversal para NNE-NE.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 01:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Luís Dias
> 
> Canon 1100D
> 30s, ISO100, F/5
> ...



Este registo espectacular não foi de hoje, tem pelo menos mais de um dia, foi publicada no dia 4.

Terá sido esta actividade?

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...e-e-centro-julho-2016.8810/page-3#post-563215


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2016 às 02:08)

os acumulados da ultima hora:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:09)

huguh disse:


> aos poucos o som dos trovões aproxima-se
> apesar de longe já iluminam bem o céu! já chove



Vai passar ao lado, está quase a atingir o vale do Douro, mas deve dar bom espectáculo para aí se continuar com a cadência.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:12)

david 6 disse:


> os acumulados da ultima hora:



 nada mau, Viseu cidade afinal registou, *6,5 mm*, ainda não tinha chegado ao aeródromo até à 1h. Nelas com bom acumulado também, *6,2 mm*.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 02:12)

Parece que a instabilidade irá continuar e ser persistente ao longo de toda a madrugada e durante o dia de Quarta-feira... Novas formações convectivas deverão continuar a surgir e a afectar as regiões do interior norte e centro.

METEO FRANCE - ARGEPE


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2016 às 02:16)

StormRic disse:


> Vai passar ao lado, está quase a atingir o vale do Douro, mas deve dar bom espectáculo para aí se continuar com a cadência.



infelizmente não durou muito mais, parece que já terminou... ainda filmei com o telemóvel e saiu isto dos frames


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:18)

14 descargas registadas pelo IPMA associadas à célula de Moimenta. Atingiram 75 kAmp e 68 kAmp, as mais fortes.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:19)

huguh disse:


> infelizmente não durou muito mais, parece que já terminou... ainda filmei com o telemóvel e saiu isto dos frames





Consegues localizar o minuto aproximado? Quase que aposto que foi à 1h46 mais ou menos... porque o IPMA tem um registo triplo, que inclui a de 75 kAmp, às 00:45:55 utc.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:23)

Também houve outra tripla DEA à 1h40, praticamente na direcção sul.


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2016 às 02:24)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues localizar o minuto aproximado? Quase que aposto que foi à 1h46 mais ou menos... porque o IPMA tem um registo triplo, que inclui a de 75 kAmp, às 00:45:55 utc.



Foi à 1:54, pelo que vi penso foi a de 68 kAmp!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:30)

huguh disse:


> Foi à 1:54, pelo que vi penso foi a de 68 kAmp!



 então foi essa sim, não há outros registos perto desse minuto. Direcção SSE a partir daí portanto.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:32)

Gerofil disse:


> Parece que a instabilidade irá continuar e ser persistente ao longo de toda a madrugada e durante o dia de Quarta-feira... Novas formações convectivas deverão continuar a surgir e a afectar as regiões do interior norte e centro.
> 
> METEO FRANCE - ARGEPE



Acabam de nascer células da Serra de S.Mamede, dirigem-se para norte-NNW, Castelo Branco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2016 às 02:33)

Continuo a avistar relâmpagos, desta vez a sul da Gardunha, suponho que venham daqueles pontos abaixo de Castelo Branco (a imagem é das 2h20).
EDIT: A frequência é cada vez maior mas a maior parte é nuvem-nuvem)


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:38)

Trovoada intensa a sul de Castelo Branco, já atravessa o vale do Tejo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2016 às 02:41)

StormRic disse:


> Trovoada intensa a sul de Castelo Branco, já atravessa o vale do Tejo.



De facto estou a ver um flash a cada cinco segundos. Muito ativa mesmo. E aparenta ser grande.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:41)

Desconfio que muita gente vai acordar em Castelo Branco... 22 descargas em 15 minutos à conta da célula agressiva a entrar na Beira Baixa vinda de SSE.

Célula passou de amarelo a roxo extenso em 10 minutos!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 02:46)




----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2016 às 02:47)

Acabei de ver três quase seguidos nuvem -chao. Esta mesmo forte na zona de Castelo Branco.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:47)

Temos um "monstro" roxo/rosa a entrar por Malpica do Tejo. Impressionante eco da 1:35 utc!


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 02:48)

Trovoada intensa a sul da cidade em aproximação e muito mais ruidosa do que a anterior das 23h


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:50)

Albicastrenses acordem!! Têm espectáculo à porta:


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 02:50)

StormRic disse:


> Temos um "monstro" roxo/rosa a entrar por Malpica do Tejo. Impressionante eco da 1:35 utc!


Será quase super célula? 
consigo ver alguns clarões daqui, incrível!


----------



## Dematos (6 Jul 2016 às 02:50)

Avisto entre 6/7 relâmpagos por minuto a nordeste, ouve-se bem longe!!  24,7°C!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:52)

Continua a aumentar a actividade:






Trajectória sul-norte, eco mais intenso do lado Leste da cidade.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2016 às 02:53)

Alguns já iluminam a Gardunha toda e a frequência continua muito grande.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 02:53)

Daqui de Portalegre não tenho vista para nordeste nem para norte para ver essa célula. No entanto a zona da Barragem do Fratel parece ter adubo. 

Edit: por acaso até dá para ver refletidos no resto do céu!


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 02:53)

Ainda não chegou à cidade. Mas esta muito intensa a sul.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:55)

Mais ainda:


----------



## Dematos (6 Jul 2016 às 02:56)

Agora contei 9 clarões num minuto!!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:58)

O detector do IPMA está completamente baralhado na localização, despejou de repente uma multidão de DEAs positivas a sul, onde não há ecos...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:00)

Espero que alguém esteja a tirar algumas fotos....


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:03)

Castelo Branco está mesmo quase a apanhar com esta (super?)-célula em cima.

A barra roxa é agora precedida de uma extensa zona laranja vermelha a norte.

Ligeira diminuição da cadência de DEAs, estrutura do eco menos compacta, espalha-se.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 03:05)

StormRic disse:


> Castelo Branco está mesmo quase a apanhar com esta (super?)-célula em cima.
> 
> A barra roxa é agora precedida de uma extensa zona laranja vermelha a norte.


Se houver algo mesmo extremo não é visível, o que pode ser preocupante...ter estas células em cima à noite deve meter algum medo


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:06)

Está em cima da zona sul da cidade:


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 03:07)

A Serra de S. Mamede é o elemento que faltava para desencadear as formações convectivas... Ar muito quente à superfície conjugado com ar muito frio em altitude (500 hPa), o relevo montanhoso completa o resto... E o vento leva depois tudo para norte ou nordeste...

*O relevo montanhoso canaliza a formação de correntes de ar ascendentes.*


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:08)

Temperatura em queda, já chove, *1mm*.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:11)

Actividade eléctrica a diminuir, 30 descargas registadas pelo IPMA ao longo da EN-18.


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 03:12)

Chove cupiosamente há 10 mints, rua parece um rio. Ainda assim a trovoada está a sul/sudeste e um pouco menos ativa.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:14)

*2 mm*. Temperatura desceu 3ºC em 10 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:17)

*6,1 mm*. Ecos roxos a SSE da cidade.

DEAs já rodeiam por todos os lados.
*
7,8 mm *na entrada sul.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 03:19)

outra célula em formação na serra de S. Mamede, praticamente no mesmo sitio onde se formou essa.
Imagino a chuvada que esteja a cair em Castelo Branco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2016 às 03:23)

A frequência diminuiu bastante mas continua ativa. Algumas descargas iluminam boa parte do céu.


----------



## Dematos (6 Jul 2016 às 03:23)

Neste momento apenas 1 ou 2 clarões por minuto!!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:24)

Então o ALBIMETEO não acorda? 

Mantém-se DEAs com cadência elevada e ecos roxos a sueste.


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 03:35)

StormRic disse:


> Então o ALBIMETEO não acorda?
> 
> Mantém-se DEAs com cadência elevada e ecos roxos a sueste.


A trovoada foi intensa en raios na aproximação à cidade, ao chegar perdeu bagagem e soltou 20 mints de forte aguaceiro, depois ficou praticamente inactiva e parece estar de novo a ganhar intensidade neste momento. Referir que o som dos trovões não tem sido assim grande coisa..


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:38)

Aumentou um bocado:


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 03:39)

Acabo de escrever o post e eis que surgiu um raio na cidade com o trovão mais audivel desta trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:39)

*11,9 mm* em 30 minutos!


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2016 às 03:42)

Embora a distância ainda seja grande, já se ouve qualquer coisa e as nuvens já encobriram o céu. Se fosse de dia o cenário devia ser espetacular.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:45)

Passa por cima de toda a cidade:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 03:54)

Nova activação com extenso eco roxo a Leste da cidade. Actividade eléctrica não diminui:






A estação WU deixou de transmitir.


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 03:55)

A célula parece estar a rodopiar, o grosso está a Este da cidade ou seja Sudeste. E parece estar a nascer mais focos ..


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:07)

Agora é a vez de Idanha-a-Nova apanhá-la em cheio. Infelizmente nesta altura não há estações a registar em praticamente toda a zona da Beira Baixa.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:12)

Do cimo da Gardunha é que devia ser um espectáculo interessante. Já foram mais de 200 descargas em toda a área.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 04:13)

E por aqui já dá para ver os clarões dessa célula em Castelo Branco.
Sigo com céu geralmente limpo e 21.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:14)

A estação recomeçou a transmitir: *16 mm* na última hora.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2016 às 04:16)

Novamente clarões mais frequentes e mais próximos. Direção Idanha e Penamacor.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:19)

Espectacular eco rosa claro sobre Idanha-a-Nova, sem possibilidade de conhecermos observações ou condições...

Entretanto há novos focos de DEAs a oeste de Castelo Branco. Todo este conjunto vai chegar dentro em pouco à Gardunha e Cova da Beira.






E segundo eco roxo forma-se a sudoeste de Idanha. Comparando com o que atingiu Castelo Branco, estes ecos têm potencial para despejar mais de 20 mm em menos de uma hora.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 04:20)

Célula impressionante. Para não falar do que está em cima de Idanha-a-Nova.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:29)

Os mapas de estimativa do radar para a precipitação acumulada em 1 hora mostram uma área extensa superior a 20 mm, entre as 2h e as 4h:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:34)

O radar às 3:20 utc (há 12 minutos) mostra já as novas células a subir a Gardunha; célula a oeste de CB; célula potente sobre Idanha.

Correspondentemente, a zona de DEAs alonga-se segundo a direcção da cordilheira.






É frustrante ver como a Beira Baixa está despojada de estações.


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 04:34)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular eco rosa claro sobre Idanha-a-Nova, sem possibilidade de conhecermos observações ou condições...
> 
> Entretanto há novos focos de DEAs a oeste de Castelo Branco. Todo este conjunto vai chegar dentro em pouco à Gardunha e Cova da Beira.
> 
> ...


Eu estou a observar tanto a do lado de Idanha e tanto a que esta a oeste da cidade e confirmo. Parece ter havido novo upgrade de actividade. Volta a pingar por aqui e céu ainda nublado. Eu não estou a utilizar qualquer ferramenta (radar, sat, etc) Estou com telemvl apenas e só pela minha observação não me admira nascer novos focos a sul, sudeste e sudoeste da cidade. Alguém que possa verificar?


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:41)

Toda a área mantém-se com uma cadência de mais de duas descargas por minuto. Observando as estimativas dos acumulados, a bacia do Rio Pônsul recebeu uma grande carga em toda a sua extensão.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:45)

rubenpires disse:


> Eu estou a observar tanto a do lado de Idanha e tanto a que esta a oeste da cidade e confirmo. Parece ter havido novo upgrade de actividade. Volta a pingar por aqui e céu ainda nublado. Eu não estou a utilizar qualquer ferramenta (radar, sat, etc) Estou com telemvl apenas e só pela minha observação não me admira nascer novos focos a sul, sudeste e sudoeste da cidade. Alguém que possa verificar?



Neste momento há uma célula forte a WSW de CB, a sul e sueste nada aparece no radar ainda. A nordeste, está a outra célula potente, e a norte, mais distante outra. A ESE, para lá da fronteira, há uma nova célula a desenvolver-se.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 04:56)

As células de Idanha atingiram altitudes dos topos superiores a 14 Km !






A célula a oeste de CB está nesta altura com topos nos 12 Km.






As bigornas são extensas para nordeste, mas o movimento das células é para norte.

Novo recrudescimento das DEAs, em resposta a uma melhor organização das células:


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 04:57)

StormRic disse:


> Neste momento há uma célula forte a WSW de CB, a sul e sueste nada aparece no radar ainda. A nordeste, está a outra célula potente, e a norte, mais distante outra. A ESE, para lá da fronteira, há uma nova célula a desenvolver-se.


Bem voltei a deitar-me depois do nascimento da célula ao inicio por volta das 2h. No entanto presiste actividade frequente a Oeste, NO, N, NE e Este. a S parece haver novos raios. Tem sido bom mas não como esperava no começo pois a cidade CB pareceu um escudo aos raios. Vento um pouco fresco e a espaços muito abafado .. Durante o dia vai certamente bombar muito e não me admiro que na próxima madrugada também o seja.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 05:12)

Interessante a localização do pequeno núcleo de baixas pressões sobre o vale do Tejo, à 1h de hoje, o que explica o movimento das células à superfície de sul para norte


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 05:15)

Célula com eco roxo e topos a 15 Km de altitude, sobre Penamacor; outra sobre Sarzedas, a oeste de Castelo Branco:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 05:59)

*13,0 mm* na EMA de Castelo Branco, entre as 3h e as 4h.

Células fortes com grande desenvolvimento vertical continuam a progredir para norte-nordeste na Beira Baixa:





Sobre Penamacor passou uma das mais intensas. Aproxima-se agora de Sabugal.
Outras células sobre o Fundão e atravessando a serra do Açor.

As células com actividade eléctrica nesta altura são as de Sabugal e de Fundão:


----------



## DRC (6 Jul 2016 às 08:03)

Boas. No Sabugal a trovoada durou toda a noite e ainda continua.
Chove com grande intensidade e por volta das 6 da manhã ocorreu queda de granizo.


----------



## Norther (6 Jul 2016 às 09:00)

Esta ser um belo inicio de manha com muita trovoada e chuva, tempo bem mais fresco, maravilha


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2016 às 09:34)

15 ou 20mm num dia qualquer de julho.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2016 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Madrugada animada na Beira Baixa, aqui mais a Norte foi uma noite tranquila, aparentemente sem precipitação. Por agora temos céu encoberto em resultado das bigornas das células a sudoeste, já pingou há cerca de meia hora. De qualquer das formas o dia promete ser animado.


----------



## panda (6 Jul 2016 às 10:20)

Bons dias, ainda céu nublado depois da trovoada e chuva 
Temperatura 22.1ºC e 67%Hr
acumulada 1.5mm


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2016 às 11:24)

DRC disse:


> Boas. No Sabugal a trovoada durou toda a noite e ainda continua.
> Chove com grande intensidade e por volta das 6 da manhã ocorreu queda de granizo.



A EMA de Martim  Rei, Sabugal segue nos *17,3 mm*, até diria que foi bela rega, mas dado ao mais que provável regime torrencial, muitas vezes só estraga.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2016 às 11:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> A EMA de Martim  Rei, Sabugal segue nos *17,3 mm*, até diria que foi bela rega, mas dado ao mais que provável regime torrencial, muitas vezes só estraga.



Só estraga e não é preciso muito para estragar, bastam 5min de granizo para arruinar as culturas!


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2016 às 11:43)

Boas
por aqui tudo calmo, não voltou trovoada nem a chuviscar desde o inicio da madrugada
neste momento, mais um dia quente embora hoje não se veja o sol que está tapado pelo céu nublado


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 11:45)

Não choveu mais nada depois daquele forte aguaceiro das 2h.
Viseu(cidade) acumulou 8.5mm, que somados aos 5.4mm de ontem, já não anda muito longe da média mensal.
Sigo com 25.7ºC, alguma nebulosidade a Norte.

Mínima: 17.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2016 às 11:57)

Paulo H disse:


> Só estraga e não é preciso muito para estragar, bastam 5min de granizo para arruinar as culturas!



Verdade, e com agravante que este ano muitas árvores de fruto não deram practicamente nada.
Enfim, está na época delas.


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2016 às 12:18)

já há festa rija no interior ! a zona de Foz Côa está a bombar forte e feio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2016 às 12:27)

Bom dia .

Hoje fui acordado com uma daquelas trovoadas há antiga portuguesa ...trovoadas do outro século ,até a barraca abanava ,chuva,vento e granizo por fim...estouros por tudo que era sitio ,e fiquei sem luz durante 15 minutos...de chuva parou nos 16.0mm,a meio da manhã ainda choveu alguns aguaceiros,com 28.8ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2016 às 12:29)

huguh disse:


> já há festa rija no interior ! a zona de Foz Côa está a bombar forte e feio



É o terceiro dia consecutivo naquela região.
O que não deixa de ser interessante, visto ser uma das áreas mais quentes (no verão) e secas do país.

É pena não haver nenhuma estação por ali.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2016 às 12:39)

AnDré disse:


> É o terceiro dia consecutivo naquela região.
> O que não deixa de ser interessante, visto ser uma das áreas mais quentes (no verão) e secas do país.
> 
> É pena não haver nenhuma estação por ali.



No wunderground tens a estação de Freixo de Numão , perto de Foz Côa .

Ontem acumulou 28,4mm ,hoje vai com 1mm


----------



## jonas (6 Jul 2016 às 15:14)

Comecam a nascer as primeiras celulas no interior...vamos o que da!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2016 às 15:42)

Boas ...a ficar bastante abafado ...nuvens altas e médias ,com 32.5ºC e 31%HR...vento muito fraco.


----------



## keipha (6 Jul 2016 às 16:00)

boas. Tenho andado desaparecido da meteorologia, pois andei em mudança de casa. E só hoje consegui ter novamente a estação a funcionar. O novo ID do Wunderground é IVISEUTO2, na Ermida. É a cerca de 3.5km de onde tinha a estação anteriormente.Como tal a estação de Molelos está desactivada.  Hoje está novamente um dia impossivel a nivel de calor.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jul 2016 às 16:23)

Boas ao forum...

Para já no nosso rectangulo tudo bastante calmo... parece faltar alguma coisa...
Já nos Ancares (Galiza / Astúrias/ Leão) a história é outra...


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Jul 2016 às 16:35)

Por aqui já se ouve  e tb ja pingou alguma coisa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2016 às 16:41)

Boas...tudo igual...nublado e abafado ,com 32.1ºC.


----------



## jonas (6 Jul 2016 às 16:48)

Boa celula sobre mangualde!


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2016 às 16:51)

StormRic disse:


> Do cimo da Gardunha é que devia ser um espectáculo interessante. Já foram mais de 200 descargas em toda a área.


Porque é que não estou na Sertã, tenho uma vista muito boa para nordeste


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 16:55)

32.6ºC, nublado em muitas direções, mas está particularmente escuro para Este.


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Jul 2016 às 16:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Porque é que não estou na Sertã, tenho uma vista muito boa para nordeste




Eu não vivo mesmo na Sertã e deu para ver umas boas flashadas  por volta de meia noite, depois fui dormir  mas sim da Sertã ve-se muito melhor 
entretanto por aqui vai-se ouvindo uns trovoes


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 17:27)

Tirada a NE da Covilhã +/- sobre a Guarda


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 17:27)

Está a ficar mais escuro, e a temperatura baixou para os 30.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 17:30)

Bela célula a Sul da Lousã:


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 17:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bela célula a Sul da Lousã:


Bom era não desviar a rota e ficar por cima da Covilhã...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 17:38)

Deve estar agreste na Sertã:


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 17:41)

Na Guarda promete...


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2016 às 17:48)

Já caem umas pingas, e ouvem-se alguns roncos.
27.6ºC


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2016 às 17:51)

Em Castelo Branco, sente-se um bafo, com apenas 31.9ºC. A oeste está tudo negro (o IC8 entre Sertã e Proença-a-Nova deve estar lindo). Hoje vai ser dia de festa, com direito a muitos:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2016 às 17:52)

Boas...já muito escuro a NWN da cidade ,com ,com 31.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2016 às 17:52)

Festa rija na zona da Sertã/Proença-a-Nova.
No blitzortung.org são aos 4/5 registos por minuto


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 17:52)

O que vai por cima da Sertã


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Jul 2016 às 17:52)

Por aqui muita trovoada e chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 17:52)

Este era o aspeto da célula a SO de Vila Nova de Paiva, contudo neste momento com a extensão da bigorna da célula da Sertã, tornou-se impossível visualizar a evolução desta célula:


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Jul 2016 às 17:53)

Praticamente não se cala


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2016 às 17:57)

k1d_16 disse:


> Na Guarda promete...



Também se vê daqui (à direita da Gardunha), penso que estará na zona do Sabugal.


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 18:00)

Paulo H disse:


> Também se vê daqui (à direita da Gardunha), penso que estará na zona do Sabugal.



Da zona onde estou não tenho bem noção do local.... Mas estava a ficar engraçada


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2016 às 18:01)

Mete respeito!


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 18:03)

A rezar para que venha no sentido da S. Estrela xD


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 18:06)

Por cima da Estrela também se forma qualquer coisa... E ouve-se alguns sons xD


----------



## NBiscaia (6 Jul 2016 às 18:15)

Às 17.00 a célula que se encontrava perto da Guarda. Foto tirada de Sameiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2016 às 18:48)

Boas...por aqui na zona muita ,ainda só em volta ,com 30.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2016 às 18:52)

Covilhã com 28oC e vento fraco... Ouvem-se alguns sons...


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 19:20)

Que pasmaceira e que dia mais abafado, tanto CAPE, tanto LI, mas parece que ainda falta alguma coisa, talvez humidade relativa em altura, de qualquer forma as trajetórias das células parecem não querer nada aqui com Tondela. 

Sigo com 30.8ºC e com um céu cheio de bigornas das células envolventes


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2016 às 19:21)

das 17 às 18h , 2 incêndios no distrito de Castelo Branco, na zona da Sertã e Oleiros.. quase de certeza causados pela trovoada


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2016 às 19:29)

Uns cumulus a crescer aqui a leste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2016 às 19:35)

Boas...os roncos tinham parado...mas agora voltaram ,vêm outra fila de nuvens a SSW ,nada de ,com 28.2ºC e algum vento já meio fresco...esta foi grande ,até fez abanar as janelas .


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 19:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> No wunderground tens a estação de Freixo de Numão , perto de Foz Côa .
> 
> Ontem acumulou 28,4mm ,hoje vai com 1mm



Essa estação ontem registou valores espectaculares em períodos curtos: *11,4 mm em 10 minutos*, dos quais *7,1 mm em 5 minutos*. Isto destrói certamente culturas.



k1d_16 disse:


> Tirada a NE da Covilhã +/- sobre a Guarda





SpiderVV disse:


> Bela célula a Sul da Lousã:





k1d_16 disse:


> Na Guarda promete...





k1d_16 disse:


> O que vai por cima da Sertã





Mr. Neves disse:


> Este era o aspeto da célula a SO de Vila Nova de Paiva





NBiscaia disse:


> Às 17.00 a célula que se encontrava perto da Guarda. Foto tirada de Sameiro.



 grandes fotos!
(mas o que é que eu estou a fazer aqui em Carcavelos?  )

Castelo Branco vai ser atingida por novas células produzidas pela Serra de S.Mamede, atravessam o Tejo nesta altura, tal como esta madrugada. Mas ainda pouca actividade eléctrica.


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 19:54)

Penso que vais ser mais outra noite animada. Esta ai o por do sol e com ele o nascimentos já de várias células no Alentejo como a Sul de CB e um pouco por todo o interior. Alguém que possa analisar as cartas para colocar aqui mais pormenores para depois o nowcasting.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 19:58)

Dan disse:


> Uns cumulus a crescer aqui a leste.



Bastante actividade perto da fronteira:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 20:01)

*7,6 mm* em Rasa, Guarda (NE), entre as 17h e as 18h36.

Com os primeiros 6 mm na primeira meia hora a temperatura caíu cerca de 7ºC.


----------



## keipha (6 Jul 2016 às 20:04)

As células nascem e morrem quase na mesma zona. Não avançam. As descargas electricas são bastante concentradas


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 20:07)

Já há ecos roxos nas células a sul de Castelo Branco. Estendem-se desde Ródão a Malpica. Mais a nascer em S.Mamede.

O "caldeirão" parece ser o vale do Tejo internacional.


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 20:11)

StormRic disse:


> Já há ecos roxos nas células a sul de Castelo Branco. Estendem-se desde Ródão a Malpica. Mais a nascer em S.Mamede.
> 
> O "caldeirão" parece ser o vale do Tejo internacional.


Espero que sim e que possa ser a noite dentro .. Acho que há muita energia e atmosfera saturada com o iniciar da noite as coisas vão aumentar tal como ontem pelo menos penso que o seja.


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 20:15)

Mapa de CB's e MC's:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 20:23)

Vai haver festa novamente em Castelo Branco e Idanha. Frente de células a conseguir ultrapassar o vale do Tejo. Actividade eléctrica a começar. Ecos roxos do lado Leste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 20:28)

Castelo Branco a ser o foco deste evento. Outra vez festa e quem sabe logo à noite outra vez.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 20:33)

O grupo de células e os ecos são potentes mas a trovoada mantém-se escassa e dispersa. O aspecto global é cada vez mais impressionante.

28ºC e 45% com vento nulo, à espera das células em CB.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 20:42)

O salto do vale do Tejo produziu agora ecos rosa na célula que se dirige para a Idanha. Como eu gostava de saber os acumulados que lá caíram esta madrugada...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 21:04)

Mais células a crescerem no mesmo sitio onde todas essas que vão para a zona de Castelo Branco também se formaram, incrível


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Jul 2016 às 21:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais células a crescerem no mesmo sitio onde todas essas que vão para a zona de Castelo Branco também se formaram, incrível


Pois é e esta o mesmo fluxo da madrugada de ontem .. Porém para eu ficar satisfeito elas vão ter de nascer mais a Oeste para atingir a cidade em cheio.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 21:21)

rubenpires disse:


> Pois é e esta o mesmo fluxo da madrugada de ontem .. Porém para eu ficar satisfeito elas vão ter de nascer mais a Oeste para atingir a cidade em cheio.


Pode ser que tenhas sorte!


----------



## Marco_mb (6 Jul 2016 às 21:28)

Pedras de Granizo enormes em Proença-a-Nova esta tarde.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 21:43)

rubenpires disse:


> Pois é e esta o mesmo fluxo da madrugada de ontem .. Porém para eu ficar satisfeito elas vão ter de nascer mais a Oeste para atingir a cidade em cheio.



Exacto. Estas entraram em dissipação ao passar sobre a cidade. Entretanto a célula mais a Leste, que passou no Rosmaninhal e perto de Idanha, deriva agora para nordeste, entre Monsanto e Monfortinho. Mantém-se com ecos intensos, por vezes roxos, e actividade eléctrica.


----------



## DRC (6 Jul 2016 às 21:56)

Relâmpago longo mesmo sobre o Sabugal, seguido de forte trovão.
Começa a chover, com pingas grossas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 22:11)

Por aqui continua complicado ter alguma festa... As células levam uma trajetória que torna impossível a sua chegada até este canto Não sei o que o resto da noite me vai proporcionar, mas talvez o ideal era que surgisse alguma célula mais para Oeste talvez na zona da Sertã.
Porque a ideia que dá é que aquelas células encostadas à fronteira não se vão desviar para NO...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 22:28)

Monfortinho apanhou a célula em cheio.

Entretanto fica aqui a compilação dos totais de precipitação acumulada este mês até às 21h, na região, com destaque para os eventos mais significativos:

18,2 mm - Martim Rei (Sabugal) - 17,0 mm em três horas hoje, entre as 6h e as 9h.
16,3 mm - Carrazeda de Ansiães - 14,3 mm em duas horas, ontem, entre as 18h e as 20h.
13,4 mm - Castelo Branco - 13,0 mm hoje entre as 3h e as 4h.
9,4 mm - Zebreira - ontem entre as 17h e a 19h.
9,4 mm - Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo - 9,0 mm ontem entre as 15h e as 16h.
8,5 mm - Viseu - hoje entre as 0h e as 2h.
6,6 mm - Penhas Douradas - disperso sem valores significativos ao longo dos três últimos dias.
6,2 mm - Nelas - hoje entre as 0h e a 1h.
5,6 mm - Moncorvo - disperso.
5,2 mm - Moimenta da Beira - 5,0 mm hoje entre a 1h e as 3h.
4,8 mm - Fundão - hoje entre as 6h e as 15h (provável entupimento do pluviómetro).
4,4 mm - Macedo de Cavaleiros - hoje entre as 12h e as 15h.
4,2 mm - Viseu, aeródromo - 3,8 mm hoje entre a 1h e as 2h.

Noutras regiões, destaque para Alvega, 8,7 mm no dia 4; Monção, 10,9 mm hoje das 18h às 20h; Lamas de Mouro, 9,4 mm, hoje às 16h; Coruche, 3,7 mm, no dia 4.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2016 às 22:35)

Boas...tudo calmo já...pela minha zona foi só pingos e muita trovoada a passar mais a sul...a primeira parte do jogo de Portugal foi sempre com roncos de de fundo,com 25.5ºC e nuvens altas.

Dados de hoje 19.1ºC / 32.7ºC e 16.0mm.


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2016 às 22:47)

hoje não me parece que vá ter festa por aqui, nem mesmo ao longe como esta madrugada
dia muito abafado e sem chuva


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2016 às 22:52)

Marco_mb disse:


> Pedras de Granizo enormes em Proença-a-Nova esta tarde.



Marco_mb, o granizo foi mesmo em proença-a-nova? Tenho umas culturas em Cunqueiros (sobreira formosa) já próximo do concelho de castelo branco. (Não consigo abrir o link com este telemóvel..)
Obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2016 às 23:25)




----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 23:34)

Parece que as células portuguesas estão a fraquejar, espero que o cenário mude, e ironicamente estão a surgir onde menos se esperava como Setúbal... Ai GFS, receio que a montanha tenha parido mesmo um rato. É que aparentemente não havia motivo para terem enfraquecido assim, CAPE e Li apresentam quantidades generosas segundo o GFS, a humidade relativa estará a aumentar, resta é saber como estão os parâmetros de cisalhamento de vento e talvez outros fatores que desconheço...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 23:58)

*8,0 mm* em Zebreira das 21h às 22h, como se esperava, da célula que derivou do grupo a sul de Castelo Branco.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 01:33)

StormRic disse:


> Célula única agora a chegar ao Montijo, passou na Moita. Ecos não mais do que laranja, extensa bigorna.
> 
> Mais a sul nasceu outra célula grande em Melides.





StormRic disse:


> Célula de Melides a ganhar força sobre a linha de costa, já está vermelha. Trajectória NNW deverá levá-la até à Arrábida.
> 
> Célula do Montijo vai enfraquecendo.


Enganaste-te no tópico...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Enganaste-te no tópico...



ups...obrigado...


----------



## Marco_mb (7 Jul 2016 às 10:02)

Paulo H disse:


> Marco_mb, o granizo foi mesmo em proença-a-nova? Tenho umas culturas em Cunqueiros (sobreira formosa) já próximo do concelho de castelo branco. (Não consigo abrir o link com este telemóvel..)
> Obrigado!


Em Proença caiu algum granizo, que provocou alguns danos nas culturas, mas o pior foi para o lado da Sertã, houve registo de vidros de carros partidos, foi o caso de um colega meu do trabalho, que o vidro da frente rachou.
Para o lado dos Cunqueiros não sei se chegou a cair.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2016 às 10:24)

Bom dia .

Finalmente uma manhã que está a ser fresca ...já deu para limpar o jardim de folhas secas ,a sul muito escuro e a trovoada e não deixou de barulho toda a manhã...ainda longe ,com 22.7ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## rubenpires93 (7 Jul 2016 às 10:47)

Trovoada a chegar de Sul desta vez mais enquadrada com a cidade em comparação com a noite de 5/6 no entanto a frequência e actividade são menores. Porém e olhando ao radar muitas já muitas células no (médio) Alto Alentejo, vai ser um dia em cheio.


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Jul 2016 às 10:51)

Já se ouve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2016 às 10:55)

Boas ...mais perto ...já pinga,com 21.6ºC...mínima do dia ...bem que sabe este bom tempo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2016 às 11:11)

Boas...mais força ,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## k1d_16 (7 Jul 2016 às 11:14)

Boas... O aspecto da trovoada que cai a SUL de Castelo Branco... Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de hoje... 
Covilhã segue com 27.2oC, HR de 48% e vento fraco...


----------



## Dematos (7 Jul 2016 às 12:34)

Vai caindo, fraca; muito nublado depois de alguns trovões e roncar bastante, continuamente, mas mais longe! 22,8°C!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2016 às 13:20)

Boas...só nublado e sem chuva já algum tempo ,com 22.6ºC...maravilha de temperatura ,de parou 2.0mm.


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Jul 2016 às 13:41)

A preparar-se o 2º round


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jul 2016 às 13:47)

Começa a pipocar na Sanábria!


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 14:03)

parece querer formar-se qualquer coisa aqui a S/SO da Régua... em Castro Daire já tem lá algo mas ainda sem atividade elétrica


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2016 às 14:59)

Boas...ainda nublado...mas a ficar mais claro ,ventou virou para NNE,temperatura já vai subindo,com 25.1ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jul 2016 às 15:03)

Está tudo a rebentar aqui ao lado como de costume... Parece que tenho aqui um escudo anti-trovoadas...

Célula sobre o Caramulo com bigorna extensa e já com descargas e com vista à direita para a Célula de Castro Daire:





Célula entre Castro Daire e Vila Nova de Paiva:





Ex-célula de Aguiar-da-beira agora unificada com a de Vila Nova de Paiva:





Célula de Santa Comba Dão agora bem desenvolvida:


----------



## keipha (7 Jul 2016 às 15:07)

Esta a norte de Viseu está com um aspecto medonho. A do Caramulo parece estar a dissipar


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 15:17)

bem disse que aquela de Castro Daire ia dar qualquer coisa, bom festival! Pena ser ainda distante daqui e não dar para ouvir nada


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2016 às 15:29)

Por Viseu estava assim há uns minutos.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2016 às 15:40)

Muitos roncos, e até já cairam umas pingas. 27.3ºC
O meu pai acaba de me ligar, para me relatar queda de granizo muito intensa em Brufe, 4km a Oeste do Sátão.


----------



## invent (7 Jul 2016 às 15:40)

Chove forte por estes lados, tarde fantástica.


----------



## invent (7 Jul 2016 às 15:43)

Uiii que tempestade, que ventania, granizo, xissa.


----------



## invent (7 Jul 2016 às 15:47)

Jasus, que tá forte, com cada relâmpago.


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 15:52)

assim vale a pena


----------



## dahon (7 Jul 2016 às 15:52)

A Este de Viseu o cenário é brutal.


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2016 às 15:55)

Nova celula sobre Vila Real!


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2016 às 15:58)

Está escuro do chão ao céu a Este.

Vista para Mangualde, pela câmara do meu computador(única que tenho comigo)


----------



## invent (7 Jul 2016 às 16:04)

Que tempestade aqui se abateu, continua a chover um pouco forte e cai novamente granizo, o vento quase que desapareceu e os trovões continuam constantes, a temperatura ficou bem fresquinha.


----------



## invent (7 Jul 2016 às 16:12)

Festival.
http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php?map=10


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 16:18)

Tenho células de um lado e de outro e nada aqui 
belas formações para Vila Real também, mas com prédios e árvores pelo meio não consigo dar uma foto em condições


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2016 às 16:30)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por Viseu estava assim há uns minutos.



Parece que se vê um Downburst nessa última foto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2016 às 16:33)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Parece que se vê um Downburst nessa última foto.



Será? Sou leiga.


----------



## k1d_16 (7 Jul 2016 às 16:35)

Serra Estrela (zona Seia +/-)














Boas! A zona de Viseu promete hoje... Vamos ver como corre lá mais para a tarde


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jul 2016 às 16:37)

Essa célula de Penalva do Castelo/Mangualde produziu uns belos mammatus na sua extensa bigorna:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2016 às 16:45)




----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2016 às 16:50)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado, ouvem-se uns trovões de vez em quando.
24.6ºC


----------



## keipha (7 Jul 2016 às 17:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Parece que se vê um Downburst nessa última foto.


Confirmo. Também me pareceu ao vivo


----------



## keipha (7 Jul 2016 às 17:06)

Há relatos de estradas inundadas e cheias de lama e restos de arvores em Castro Daire. Entretanto na zona de São Pedro do Sul surgiram dois incêndios. Diria que provocados pela trovoada


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 17:09)

agora sim a atividade elétrica a aumentar por aqui e aos poucos está a aproximar-se! 
já ouvi 4 trovões ainda que muito ao longe
parece que está a querer formar-se qualquer coisa mesmo aqui por cima


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2016 às 17:10)

Chuva moderada e persistente nos últimos 20 minutos, temperatura já vai nos 22.8ºC


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2016 às 17:15)

Pelo radar a celula de viseu esta a perder forca e a de vila real esta mais ativa, e a dirijir-se para oeste!


----------



## dahon (7 Jul 2016 às 17:16)

A trovoada tem andado sempre rondar Viseu. Pra já resume-se a chuva fraca a moderada e muito "barulho".


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 17:18)

cada vez mais perto o barulho, acho que vem mesmo nesta direção 
para já chuva nem vê-la


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2016 às 17:31)

Boas...tarde continua calma ,só nublado e vento fraco,com 26.7ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jul 2016 às 17:33)

Chive agora com força em Vila Real (Parada de Cunhos) mas a actividade esta claramente mais a leste como se pode ver nestas imagens que tirei como smrtphone (aplicação Blitzortung.org)


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jul 2016 às 17:35)

So espero que não tenha havido muito granizo que isso seria horrivel para o pessoal de Sabrosa e arredores.


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 17:57)

a Régua tem uma barreira que não deixa passar para cá nada, impressionante 
já anda quase há uma hora aqui a rondar mas tenho apenas de me contentar com uns rugidos ao longe


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2016 às 17:59)

Cerca das 17:30h, para SW. Agora já mais desenvolvido.


----------



## huguh (7 Jul 2016 às 18:22)

continuam a ouvir-se trovões ao longe
escuridão total a este, muito abafado por aqui e sem chuva. ( a foto é o que se arranja, as minhas vistas para N/E estão limitadas por vários objetos)


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2016 às 18:27)

Do núcleo a norte (sobre a Sanábria).


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jul 2016 às 18:56)

huguh disse:


> a Régua tem uma barreira que não deixa passar para cá nada, impressionante
> já anda quase há uma hora aqui a rondar mas tenho apenas de me contentar com uns rugidos ao longe



O vale do Douro tem um clima mais seco que a região circundante, daí as temperaturas serem mais elevadas. Também tem o efeito "sombra" devido a duas importantes formações: uma a sul (Serra das Meadas e Sta Helena) outra a oeste (Marão).








Este mapa descerve a densidade de raios /km2/ano de 2003 a 2009. Algumas zonas estão assinaladas. Com destque para zonas mais e menos activas. O efeito sombra das monatnahsa e notorio na zonna zona (PR. Peso da Regua, VR Vila Real) e tabém na Cova da Beira


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jul 2016 às 19:35)

Alguém em Chaves/Vila Pouca de Aguiar ?????????


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2016 às 19:39)

Boas...fim de tarde calma já com uma ligeira brisa ,céu mais aberto ,com 25.5ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2016 às 20:12)

Boas...o sol ainda apareceu,tinha andado todo o dia escondido ,o céu cada vez mais limpo.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2016 às 21:03)

*Chuva e granizo inundam edifícios e afetam vinha*


Cerca de uma dezena de lojas, casas e até o edifício da Câmara Municipal e da igreja matriz de Sabrosa ficaram esta quinta-feira inundados depois da chuva intensa, acompanhada de granizo, que começou a cair às 17 horas.

"Nunca vi nada assim. Foi uma hora e meia de chuva e granizo sempre a cair. Não conseguimos fazer nada para evitar as inundações", afirmou Eduardo Matos, proprietário de uma papelaria na rua Direita, onde várias lojas ficaram inundadas.

A área agrícola da zona norte do concelho, constituída sobretudo por vinhas, também ficou afetada, mas ainda não foi feito um balanço dos estragos.

O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Sabrosa, José Marques, afirmou que os serviços municipais e os bombeiros estão no terreno a retirar a água dos edifícios e a proceder à limpeza das ruas.

"Na vila de Sabrosa, houve inundações em vários edifícios, levantamento de pisos, queda de muros e agora ficou um rasto de lama. A área agrícola também foi bastante afetada, sobretudo na zona norte do concelho", acrescentou.

Segundo o autarca, "caiu uma carga de água muito anormal, juntamente com granizo, como não há memória no concelho". Os comerciantes afirmam que ainda é prematuro fazer uma avaliação dos estragos nas lojas que chegaram a ter "cerca de 60 centímetros de água" no seu interior.

Também no concelho vizinho de Alijó, mais propriamente em Cabeda, na freguesia de Vilar de Maçada, as propriedades agrícolas foram "fortemente afetadas". António Júlio Fernandes, da Junta de Freguesia, acredita que "há zonas onde as perdas devem rondar os 100%".

"Uma grande parte das vinhas está destruída. Nunca vi nada assim. Só ficaram os paus", lamentou. Tal como em Sabrosa, a chuva caiu intensamente durante "mais de uma hora", acompanhada de "muito vento e granizo".
























http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vil...ificios-e-afeta-vinha-em-sabrosa-5272126.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2016 às 22:32)

Boas...já com céu limpo ,ligeira brisa de NW,com 23.9ºC e 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 20.4ºC / 26.8ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 22:51)

Snifa disse:


> Sabrosa



Não há estações na zona. Mas comparando com o registado um pouco mais a norte, em Vidago, a partir das 19h20, percebe-se a violência do que deve ter passado por Sabrosa.

Em Vidago, *17,3 mm em menos de meia hora*! Entre as 19h20 e as 19h50.

Também enquadrando Sabrosa na mesma trajectória, mas antes, Pinhão (IPMA) teve* 7,3 mm* entre as 17h e as 18h.

Mais recentemente, entre as 20h e as 21h, Vinhais (IPMA) registou *11,7 mm*.

Numa primeira apanha, foram estes os maiores valores registados hoje, com destaque ainda para Abrantes que registou *12,4 mm* entre as 6h e as 9h30. No entanto, as estimativas de acumulados horários, pelo radar, indicam muitos outros locais com valores tão ou mais elevados.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2016 às 00:11)

cm3pt disse:


>



A maior concentração de descargas foi mesmo nas imediações de Sabrosa.



cm3pt disse:


> So espero que não tenha havido muito granizo que isso seria horrivel para o pessoal de Sabrosa e arredores.



Aconteceu mesmo...

Em Castro Daire também houve ocorrência relacionada provavelmente com a mesma linha de células:

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vis.../chuva-forte-inunda-hipermercado-5271731.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia .

Voltamos há saga do ...e já está bruto ,com 29.2ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2016 às 11:06)

*Técnicos avaliam hoje estragos nas vinhas do Douro após chuva e granizo*

*Lusa*08 Jul, 2016, 10:35 | Economia


*Os técnicos da Direção Regional de Agricultura do Norte fazem hoje a avaliação dos estragos provocados nas vinhas pela trovoada, com chuva forte e granizo, que afetou na quinta-feira Sabrosa e Alijó, na região do Douro.*



Cerca de uma hora de chuva torrencial, acompanhada de granizo, provocou estragos em vinhas inseridas na Região Demarcada do Douro e de produção de vinho do Porto. O mau tempo afetou com mais intensidade algumas aldeias dos concelhos de Sabrosa e de Alijó, no distrito de Vila Real.

Fonte da Direção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Norte (DRAPN) disse que os técnicos se deslocam esta manhã ao terreno para fazerem para uma avaliação dos estragos e produzirem um relatório que será enviado ao Ministério da Agricultura.

Em Souto Maior, Sabrosa, o viticultor Sérgio Gonçalves encontrou a sua vinha "completamente destruída" ao final da tarde de quinta-feira.

"Tenho meio hectare e este era o primeiro ano de produção que ia entregar na adega e perdeu-se tudo. Estava a trabalhar na barragem do Tua e lá não aconteceu nada disto", afirmou o pequeno produtor à agência Lusa.

Foi quase uma hora de chuva intensa, acompanhada de granizo, que "esfarraparam as folhas das videiras, quebraram as varas e deitaram os cachos das uvas ao chão".

"Agora é tratar as videiras para o ano darem alguma coisa. Cicatrizarem para o próximo ano. Tenho seguro. Mas é chato andarmos a trabalhar para chegarmos e vermos tudo destruído, lamentou.

Mais ao lado, em Cabeda, já no concelho de Alijó, António Júlio Fernandes, elemento da junta de Freguesia de Vilar de Maçada, salientou que o granizo "destruiu 100% de algumas vinhas".

Uma situação que disse ser "muito preocupante" porque a produção de vinho é a principal fonte de rendimento para muitas famílias desta aldeia.

Numa primeira avaliação, António Júlio Fernandes contabilizou cerca de "400 hectares de vinha afetada" nesta zona mas, para além disso, salientou que a chuva intensa afetou ainda caminhos e muros.

A Estação de Avisos do Douro, integrada na DRAPÊ, lançou na quarta-feira uma circular em que, para minimizar os prejuízos provocados pela queda de granizo, aconselha os produtores à "imediata realização de um tratamento anti-míldio e anti-oídio, adicionando à calda um adubo foliar com elevada percentagem de cálcio".

"O tratamento será tanto mais eficaz quanto mais rapidamente for efetuado", refere o aviso.

Ainda no distrito de Vila Real, o granizo afetou castanheiros e hortas (batatas e hortaliças) em Curros e Cabanas, no concelho de Valpaços.

"Foi terrível, só ficaram mesmo os paus dos castanheiros. Afetou tudo em geral. Foi castanheiros, foi hortas, a zona onde caiu a pedra destruiu tudo, cortou tudo", afirmou à Lusa António Costa, presidente da Junta de Carrazedo de Montenegro.

O autarca referiu que o mau tempo "atingiu uma área de cerca de 12 quilómetros" destas aldeias.

"Não sei como as pessoas dali vão sobreviver sem a colheita da castanha. É que estão mesmo dependentes só da castanha", lamentou.

Em Vila Grande, concelho de Boticas, 15 minutos foram suficientes para estragar alguns hectares de fenos já secos.
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/economia...-vinhas-do-douro-apos-chuva-e-granizo_n932279


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2016 às 12:04)

Boas...a máxima prevista de hoje,diz que é de 36.0ºC ...vai a caminho ,sol já a queimar com a força toda ,com 31.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2016 às 14:18)

Boas ...vai subindo ,com 33.8ºC e vento já quente...fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2016 às 15:22)

Boas ...mais ,com 34.6ºC.


----------



## huguh (8 Jul 2016 às 15:43)

tarde boa para estar em casa
céu azul, muito calor e muito abafado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2016 às 17:40)

Boas ...está na hora perigosa ,tudo a ferver lá fora ,com 35.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2016 às 20:18)

Boas ...temperatura ainda em alta,máxima de ontem para a de hoje...só houve uma diferença de 8.9ºC ...é obra ,com 31.2ºC e já algum vento de NW,ainda quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2016 às 22:27)

Boas...o ambiente na rua ainda bastante morno ,o vento continua de NW...pouco fresco ,com 26.7ºC e 37%HR.

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 35.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2016 às 10:38)

Mau dia ...hoje é para arrebentar com o balão ,sufoco e abrasador ,com 31.5ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## Serrano (9 Jul 2016 às 11:27)

23°C no Sarzedo, com um céu bem azul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2016 às 13:19)

Boas ...cheguei agora da rua ...hoje nem AC nos vale dentro do carro ,está mesmo dia de deserto  ,com 35.1ºC e 21%HR.

Hoje a mínima não baixou dos 24.3ºC...sufoco .


----------



## panda (9 Jul 2016 às 13:52)

Boas...muito calor, 34.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2016 às 15:05)

Boas ...hoje só dentro de casa e tudo no escuro ,vai subindo ,vento fraco de ESE e sufocante ,com 36.2ºC e 19%HR.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jul 2016 às 16:07)

35.2ºC
Que caloraça!!!
Primeiros 35ºC do ano.
Céu limpo


Mínima: 14.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2016 às 17:05)

Boas...estão a berrar lá fora 37.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2016 às 17:44)

Boas ...só pus o braço de fora para a rua ...ar muito quente e seco ,está na hora perigosa ,com 37.4ºC e 17%HR.


----------



## keipha (9 Jul 2016 às 17:58)

Calor calor e calor. A brisa que corre é quente. Máxima de 34.6°C. Actual 32.6°C. Que inferno


----------



## huguh (9 Jul 2016 às 18:00)

fresquinho por aqui!


----------



## Nickname (9 Jul 2016 às 18:21)

Chegou aos 35.7ºC de máxima, horrível.
No centro da cidade, junto ao rio, deve ter passado os 36.5ºC!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2016 às 19:26)

Boas ...o vento virou para NW e aumentou,temperatura já se nota a descer ,com 33.8ºC e o vento ainda quente.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jul 2016 às 22:18)

Bem mais fresco já, felizmente!!!!!
22.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2016 às 22:38)

Boas...amanhã é a mesma dose ,previsto 38.0ºC...mais uma noite tropical e mais um dia de deserto ,vento de NNW...fazer ainda pouco fresco,com 28.2ºC   e 29%HR.

Dados de hoje 24.3ºC / 37.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2016 às 11:24)

Bom dia  .

Isto já parece mais um dia de terror lá fora ...precisa-se de fresco o mais urgente ,com 33.8ºC e vento .


----------



## Serrano (10 Jul 2016 às 11:38)

Está a aquecer no Sarzedo... 27°C!


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2016 às 11:50)

25.1ºC
Manhã que quase parece fresca, tendo em conta o dia de ontem.
Mínima: 13.9ºC

Máximas de ontem , aqui na zona:
Viseu(cidade): 36.4ºC
Rio de Loba, Viseu: 35.7ºC
Moimenta da Beira: 35ºC
Nelas: 34.8ºC
Ermida, Tondela: 34.6ºC
Carregal do Sal: 33.9ºC
Mangualde: 33.8ºC
Aguiar da Beira: 33.8ºC
Viseu(aeródromo):33.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2016 às 12:49)

Boas...mínima da noite passada 24.0ºC ...lá fora ambiente doentio ,não se pode ,com 34.9ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2016 às 13:36)

Já com uma azia ...temperatura já de deserto ,com 36.3ºC...até frita .


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2016 às 13:48)

28.2ºC, nada mau, por agora ainda não me posso queixar!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2016 às 14:55)

Boas ...está tudo murcho lá fora ...hoje ao final da tarde espero boa brisa e mais fresca ,com 36.5ºC e ar quente sufocante .


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2016 às 17:42)

31.8ºC
Temperatura em ligeira queda já, após uma máxima de 32.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2016 às 19:16)

Boas...como se esperava ...vento de NW em força ...já varrendo o ar quente finalmente ,com 30.8ºC...a descer bem...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2016 às 20:54)

Boas ...finalmente ao fim de 3 dias e 3 noites...já posso abrir tudo para arejar a casa ,ambiente bem melhor ...viva o fresco ,com 27.3ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2016 às 23:03)

Boas ...VIVA PORTUGAL .

E na rua já com bom ambiente ,com 23.9ºC...mínima do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2016 às 10:42)

Bom dia .

Melhor ambiente na rua...apesar do sol já se notar quente ,nada parecido com os últimos dias ...sem condições ,com 26.9ºC e 28%HR.

Dados de ontem 22.9ºC / 36.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2016 às 12:11)

Boas...sol mais quente ,com 29.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2016 às 15:22)

Boas ...estava previsto 31.0ºC de máxima...mas hoje já passou da marca ,com 31.7ºC e algum vento WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2016 às 19:15)

Boas...brisa já vai varrendo o ar quente ,com 27.3ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2016 às 20:49)

Boas ...final de tarde a ficar bem arejada ,com 23.1ºC...já não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora,há muito tempo ...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2016 às 22:26)

Boas...a noite continua bem arejada...muito bom este fresco natural ,com 20.2ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jul 2016 às 23:10)

Finalmente um dia com máxima baixo dos 30ºC, apenas o  2º do mês.
Máxima: 27.8ºC
Mínima: 11ºC

Segue-se uma noite fresca, com 15.2ºC por agora.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2016 às 09:00)

Céu limpo

Mínima: 9.7ºC(1ª mínima do mês abaixo dos 10ºC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2016 às 11:36)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e com 24.9ºC...está bom assim ,não é preciso mexer mais .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2016 às 15:38)

Boas...limpinho ...com 30.1ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2016 às 21:03)

Boas...mais um fim de tarde arejado ,com 23.9ºC e 33%HR.
Dados de ontem 18.7ºC / 32.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2016 às 22:16)

Boas...uma boa noite ,com 20.9ºC e 44%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 30.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2016 às 23:03)

15.6ºC
Mais uma noite boa para refrescar a casa, o meu quarto estava nos 28ºC no dia 10, hoje já está nos 23ºC

Máxima de hoje: 26.7ºC


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2016 às 13:04)

25.4ºC
Céu limpo
Hoje tive mais uma mínima baixa, 9.5ºC

Resumo das máximas e mínimas dos 12 primeiros dias de Julho:
Viseu-aeródromo (ipma): 30.01ºC / 14.98ºC
Viseu-cidade(ipma): 32.78ºC / 14.49ºC 
Minha "estação": 32.11ºC/14.86ºC(9.7)

Está a ser um Julho com temperaturas acima da média, e estas médias vão ainda subir nos próximos dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2016 às 13:05)

Bom dia .

Finalmente uma noite,sempre com a temperatura abaixo dos 20.0ºC...desde as 0.00h,noite ventosa de NNE e a levar com este fresquinho  pelo quarto a dentro...bem que sabia ,céu limpo e o vento mais fraco,com 28.6ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2016 às 16:56)

Boa tarde ...muito sol e algum vento de NNE,mais quente ,com 31.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2016 às 19:44)

Boas...sol ainda alto e a queimar,com 30.0ºC e 18%HR.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2016 às 19:57)

24.3ºC, depois de uma máxima de 28.3ºC.
Nos próximos dias acredito que chegue aos 37ºC por aqui, e aos 38ºC na estação de Viseu-cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2016 às 21:34)

Boas...final de tarde foi de rega ,temperatura ainda em alta...com vento fraco de NNE e seco,com 25.9ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2016 às 22:43)

Boas...vai devagar,com 24.8ºC...algum vento de NNE.

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 31.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2016 às 11:32)

Bom dia .

A aproveitar as poucas horas ainda de bom tempo...foi um corte na relva no jardim e por tudo ao fresquinho ,parece que os próximos dias serão mesmo de mau tempo ,com 26.5ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2016 às 15:08)

Boa tarde .

Sol a ficar quente...vento virou para ESE e a ficar quente e seco ,com 31.8ºC e 19%HR.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2016 às 15:12)

Mínima mais quente hoje, mas ainda bem agradável, 13.8ºC

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e 28.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2016 às 17:10)

Boas ...mais quente,com 32.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2016 às 18:10)

30.7ºC
Acabou-se hoje a série de 3 dias consecutivos abaixo dos 30ºC
Hoje a  máxima já chegou aos 31.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2016 às 19:50)

Boas...ainda queima ,com 32.8ºC e o vento já virou para N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2016 às 23:10)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta ,algum vento de NNE,com 26.4ºC e 15%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 34.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2016 às 10:28)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento sem rumo certo ...com 27.0ºC  e ar seco .


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2016 às 11:49)

25.1ºC 
Céu limpo

Mínima: 17.6ºC (2ª mais quente do ano)


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2016 às 13:25)

28ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2016 às 13:38)

Boas ...já é de aflitos para se andar na rua ,sol já para fritar ,com 31.8ºC e ar seco e .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2016 às 15:30)

Boas hoje o bafo  a chegar em cheio ao litoral e redondezas...sabe bem ,por aqui continua o bafo ,vento quase parou e a temperatura disparou ,com 33.3ºC e 12%HR.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2016 às 16:17)

31.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2016 às 16:52)

Boas ...está na hora de a temperatura começar disparar ,com 35.0ºC...já começou e vento fraco e seco 11%HR.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2016 às 17:49)

32.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2016 às 18:42)

Boas ...hora perigosa ...sem vento e com 34.2ºC...só ar quente .


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2016 às 20:07)

Ainda muito quente, 30.9ºC!!
Máxima: 33.3ºC

Amanhã devo chegar aos 36ºC pela 1ª vez este ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2016 às 20:25)

Boas...ainda só ar quente ,sem vento ,com 32.6ºC e 17%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2016 às 21:35)

Boas...nada se mexe ,até ajuda a temperatura a descer ,com 27.4ºC e 22%HR...no jardim tudo ao fresco .


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2016 às 22:18)

24.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2016 às 22:50)

Boas...bastou uma aragem para fazer dar um salto a temperatura ,já com vento fraco de N,com 28.6ºC e 21%HR...por casa tudo fechado .

Dados de hoje 20.4ºC / 35.2ºC .


----------



## Serrano (16 Jul 2016 às 11:11)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 23°C.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2016 às 12:06)

27.1ºC
Céu limpo

Mínima: 17.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2016 às 17:17)

Boas ...hoje é tempo de deserto ...só ar quente e seco ,com 35.8ºC e 16%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2016 às 18:33)

Boas ...hora perigosa,sem vento ,visibilidade no horizonte a 100% ,com 36.9ºC e 16%HR.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2016 às 19:51)

Ainda 31.6ºC
A máxima acabou por não chegar aos 36ºC, "ficou-se" pelos 35.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2016 às 20:21)

Boas ...ainda só ar quente ,com 34.5ºC e 17%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jul 2016 às 20:39)

Mais um dia de fornalha com uma *máxima de 36.1ºC *e* mínima de 20ºC. 
*
Permanece o vento do quadrante leste por agora fraco, e sigo ainda com *30ºC.*


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2016 às 22:16)

23.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2016 às 23:06)

Boas ...só ar quente ,está na hora da rega ,com 29.2ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2016 às 23:47)

Boas ...tudo ao fresco no jardim ,já com vento de N mas pouco fresco,com 28.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 22.2ºC / 37.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2016 às 10:04)

29.6ºC
Já há muito tempo que não me lembro de uma manhão tão desconfortável como a de hoje, muito calor, e são apenas 10 da manhã.

A mínima foi de 19.2ºC(mais quente do ano)
37ºC de máxima previstos para o aeródromo, o que pode significar 39ºC!!!!! na cidade.

Nem a previsão a 10 dias do ipma anima, 6 dias acima dos 35ºC, um Julho que vai terminar muito acima da média.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2016 às 10:40)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de deserto ...não há pachorra ,já frita ,com 30.6ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## Serrano (17 Jul 2016 às 10:58)

Está a aquecer... 24.5°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2016 às 11:26)

31.6ºC, e ainda nem 11h30 são, estou para ver onde isto vai parar


----------



## panda (17 Jul 2016 às 12:37)

Boas... isto hoje vai a todo  gás 31.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2016 às 14:53)

Boas ,terror para se andar na rua ,com 37.1ºC e 17%HR.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2016 às 15:39)

37ºC!!!!! 
Se calhar ainda chega aos 100 graus Fahrnheit, de longe o dia mais quente do ano...
Insuportável qualquer período de tempo superior a um minuto que se passe debaixo deste Sol e temperatura.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2016 às 16:08)

Continua a subir, 37.3ºC

Interior Norte/Centro às 15h






Pinhão: 39.5ºC
Vila Real(cidade): 38.1ºC
Zebreira: 37.9ºC
Aldeia Souto: 37.8ºC
Viseu(cidade): 37ºC


----------



## cm3pt (17 Jul 2016 às 17:34)

Atenção que Vila Real bate o seu record máximo de sempre. Na estação Vila Real/cidade às 15:00 (16h hora local) estavam 38,8ºC. Isto bate o máximo de temperatura de sempre em Vila Real cidade, que era de 38,5ºC, registado em 7 de Agosto de 2005. A estação funciona desde 1992.

A titulo de curiosidade: Tomar é, neste momento a cidade mais quente do país com 42,4ºC. Mas Pinhão não está longe, está perto dos 41ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2016 às 18:26)

Boas...já vai caindo  algumas rolinhas assadas e grelhadas no espeto ...grande fornalha lá fora ,nunca mais têm fim ,com 37.6ºC e 16%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2016 às 18:54)

Boas ...hora perigosa ,nem se consegue respirar lá fora ...tudo abrasado ,com 37.6ºC...máxima do ano...38.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2016 às 18:54)

Já vai descendo a temperatura, 35.2ºC
A Máxima foi de *37.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2016 às 19:36)

Boas...não desarma ,com 37.1ºC e ar quente...sufoco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2016 às 20:31)

Boas...só ar quente na rua...grande bafo ,com 35.9ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Jul 2016 às 22:32)

Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano até agora
Temperatura atual 28.5ºC e 25%Hr

Máxima de hoje 37.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2016 às 22:44)

Boas...dura e dura  o ar quente,nada se mexe ,com 32.3ºC e 19%HR.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2016 às 23:35)

23.5ºC no exterior, 29ºC no meu quarto, 32ºC no sótão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2016 às 23:49)

Boas...já cá fica reservado para amanhã ...quem não fica cá aturar o gajo sou eu ,parece que chegou a minha vez fugir daqui para fora  ir para sítios mais frescos ,ainda dura ,com 31.3ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 23.3ºC / 38.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2016 às 01:07)

21.4ºC


----------



## Zoelae (18 Jul 2016 às 09:30)

Por Trás-Os-Montes

Depois de ontem ter tido uma Tmáx. 36,4 oC, hoje tive uma Tmín 20,9 oC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2016 às 09:45)

Mais um dia (demasiado) quente a caminho, já nos 27.8ºC
Mínima: 19ºC


----------



## Norther (18 Jul 2016 às 16:26)

panda disse:


> Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano até agora
> Temperatura atual 28.5ºC e 25%Hr
> 
> Máxima de hoje 37.1ºC





Eu neste lado da Vila registei 38.1ºC mas eu a essa hora ja ia nos 27ºC


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2016 às 18:34)

Por aqui é assim! Faz falta uma estação aqui para medir isto
já não é a primeira pessoa de fora que vem cá e diz " como é que vocês conseguem viver aqui?" 

Foto de um amigo no facebook


----------



## panda (18 Jul 2016 às 23:31)

Boas...mais um dia calor intenso, um gajo até fica 
Temperatura atual 26ºC e 39%Hr

Dados de hoje  21.5ºC / 36ºC


----------



## Zoelae (19 Jul 2016 às 10:51)

Ontem Tmáx 38,2 oC, hoje Tmín 16,2 oC


----------



## Z13 (19 Jul 2016 às 11:17)

Bom dia!

Ontem registei a temperatura mais alta desde que faço registos!

*40,4ºC* às 16h30

Bem sei que a minha estação apresenta alguma contaminação no registo das máximas em dias de sol, mas sempre foi assim, pelo que posso afirmar que foi o dia mais quente (TMax) dos últimos 9 anos, na minha área!


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2016 às 10:15)

Finalmente uma manhã que se aguenta fresca até para lá das 10h, graças à neblina que só agora se vai disspando.

Uns muito agradáveis 18.1ºC, depois de uma mínima de 13.6ºC


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2016 às 15:26)

29.4ºC
Céu limpo, brisa ligeira.
Dia de Verão ideal !!!


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2016 às 21:35)

Noite fresca a caminho, depois de um dia menos quente que os anteriores.
Sigo com 18.8ºC, depois de uma máxima de 30.7ºC


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2016 às 23:57)

Já abaixo dos 15ºC, muitas horas para refrescar a casa pela frente, que bem precisa.
14.6ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Jul 2016 às 01:17)

Já deste lado da serra vento é coisa que não existe. Apesar de estar mais fresco, e Mesmo com as janelas abertas, é difícil refrescar as casas. Já nas ruas o calor libertado pelas edificações ainda é notório. 21.3 a esta hora (meteocovilha)


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2016 às 09:19)

17.6ºC
Algumas nuvens altas ao longe, a Este.

Mínima: 12ºC


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2016 às 14:48)

27ºC, muito agradável, devia ser o Verão todo assim!!!


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2016 às 19:08)

24.2ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.
Máxima: 28.8ºC


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2016 às 22:34)

16.6ºC


----------



## Norther (22 Jul 2016 às 01:00)




----------



## Nickname (22 Jul 2016 às 15:40)

28.6ºC, céu limpo.
Mias uma manhã muito agradável hoje, com direito a vento e tudo, a mínima foi de 12.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jul 2016 às 23:15)

19.2ºC

A máxima foi de 29.8ºC, talvez a última máxima abaixo dos 30ºC até ao fim do mês


----------



## Serrano (23 Jul 2016 às 10:57)

21°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2016 às 16:49)

Noite e dia mais quentes hoje, mas ainda suportável...
31.9ºC, céu limpo
Mínima: 16ºC


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2016 às 19:35)

Boas!

Mais um dia calor aqui em F.C.Rodrigo, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

O calor não vai dar tréguas em toda a próxima semana aqui pelo Interior.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2016 às 22:17)

Ainda 25ºC, está a descer devagar.
Máxima:32.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jul 2016 às 22:37)

A descer devar devagarinho, mesmo!! Está tão quente lá fora como cá dentro, com uma temperatura de 26.6ºC dentro e fora de casa. Com a diferença que lá fora circula algum ar de leste...


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2016 às 00:00)

Acaba o dia com 22.6ºC


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2016 às 10:44)

Uns confortáveis 25.6ºC neste momento, pois estão aliados a um vento moderado.

Mínima bastante alta: 18.9ºC


----------



## Serrano (24 Jul 2016 às 11:05)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 23°C.


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2016 às 11:52)

28ºC, o vento abrandou um pouco.

Resumo do mês até ao momento:
Aeródromo(ipma): 30.6ºC /15.1ºC 
Cidade(ipma): 33.1ºC / 14.5ºC (+3.5ºC/+0.7ºC relativamente à média 81-10)

Meus registos: 32.6ºC / 14.6ºC

Desde 1997, em termos de média das Máximas, o Julho mais quente no aeródromo foi 2010, com 30.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2016 às 14:31)

31.3ºC
Vim da rua, e nem se está mal de todo, graças ao vento moderado.


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2016 às 16:41)

33.8ºC


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2016 às 18:08)

Temperatura já em queda, *32.6ºC*, vento fraco.
Máxima: *34.4ºC*


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2016 às 19:46)

*30ºC*
sem vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2016 às 21:16)

Boa tarde .

Já cheguei ao inferno ...sem vento e lá fora parece uma sauna ,ainda 32.0ºC e 18%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jul 2016 às 22:00)

Boa noite! Aqui estamos a caminho de mais uma mínima tropical, a da noite passada ficou-se pelos *21.7ºC*. Atualmente levo* 28.5ºC *e um forno de quase 30ºC dentro de casa!


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2016 às 22:31)

26ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2016 às 22:52)

Boas...a sauna continua ,com 30.5ºC e vento de NNE fraco.

Dados de hoje 22.7ºC / 36.8ºC .


----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2016 às 23:53)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia de calor aqui pela Beira Interior Norte, o calor promete continuar ao longo de toda a semana que se inicia.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2016 às 00:04)

Ainda 23.8ºC 
Noite mais quente do ano, que pode resultar na 1ª mínima tropical.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2016 às 10:13)

Bom dia .

Dia de deserto ...já 31.1ºC e grande bafo na rua .


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2016 às 12:01)

1ª mínima tropical do ano, não desceu além dos 20.4ºC
No aeródromo também acho que foi tropical ( a 2ª do ano se se verificar), a cidade(junto ao rio), continua sem noites tropicais.

Agora estão 31.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2016 às 15:33)

*36.7ºC*, que caloraça!!!
A minha máxima anual(37.5ºC), está em risco de ser ultrapassada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2016 às 16:37)

Boas ...não se pode andar com ele de fora ...cheguei agora da rua   ...inferno ,com 38.3ºC e 10%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2016 às 17:24)

Boas ...está entrar na hora perigosa ,com 38.5ºC e 7%HR...parece que estou no deserto .


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2016 às 19:28)

*31.6ºC*, apesar de estar ainda muito alta, já caiu bem a temperatura, pois a máxima foi mesmo a mais quente do ano, com 37.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2016 às 19:40)

Boas...ainda morde ,com 37.5ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2016 às 20:38)

Boas...hoje a temperatura parece com mais vontade para descer ,levantou-se algum vento de NNW,com 33.4ºC e o ar ainda .


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2016 às 20:57)

*28.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2016 às 23:06)

Boas...hoje já se sente alguma aragem a passar ,vento de NW e mais fresco,hoje com nova máxima deste ano ,ainda com 29.1ºC e 23%HR...ontem estava bem pior a esta hora .

Dados de hoje 25.5ºC / 38.8ºC .


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2016 às 23:25)

*24ºC*
Não corre aragem nenhuma!!!
Ainda assim, ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## Nickname (26 Jul 2016 às 01:04)

Ainda 22.8ºC, horrível!!!!
Sai-se à rua e não há um bocadinho de fresco no ar. 

Chega-se a casa, vai-se ver a previsão a 10 dias, na esperança de ver algum fresco ao fundo do túnel:






e deparamo-nos com este inferno. 
Nem um dia ameno em vista, quanto mais fresco...

Este mês vai terminar com uma média de máximas mais de 4ºC superior ao normal 81-10, é certinho


----------



## Nickname (26 Jul 2016 às 09:18)

*25.1ºC*, após mínima de  19.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2016 às 10:30)

Boas ...mais um dia doentio,não se pode andar na rua ,com 32.5ºC...abrasar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2016 às 10:58)

Boas...isto está de loucos ,não para de subir ,com 33.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (26 Jul 2016 às 12:35)

*32.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2016 às 15:43)

Boas ...parece que estou noutro planeta ,algum vento quente e seco ,com 38.5ºC e 16%HR.


----------



## panda (26 Jul 2016 às 16:01)

Boas...este calor até atardoa  com 37.3ºC não se pode andar na rua
Ontem foi a máxima do ano 37.5ºC


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2016 às 16:10)

Último registo do IPMA 38.8C e a aproximarem-se algumas nuvens solitárias de desenvolvimento vertical ainda fraco. 


Este calor é insuportável mesmo, apesar da %HR estar baixissima nos 15%! Mesmo assim, temos tido sorte com os incêndios na zona do pinhal.

Os gatos é que sabem onde está o fresco à volta da casa, mas eu prefiro a cave onde estão em média 15graus (+/-3) todo o ano!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2016 às 17:03)

Boas ...temperatura estacionária...devido ao vento moderado de WSW,senão...não parava de subir a temperatura ,com 37.9ºC e o vento muito quente ,as minhas plantas no jardim...estão todas com as orelhas torcidas .

Neste momento a sirenes dos bombeiros a tocar...muito fumo a SW da cidade .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2016 às 19:11)

Boas...começaram os incêndios aqui pela zona ,numa tarde,no horizonte tudo mudou de figura,em Monforte da Beira está para durar e a sul da cidade continua forte...fumo muito negro e já andou alguns Km ,começou tudo com o vento da tarde,ainda 35.5ºC e vento ainda muito .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2016 às 20:46)

Boas...a temperatura já vai descendo,os fogos ainda continuam ativos ,com 31.0ºC e 18%HR...o pior é em casa ,quatro noites seguidas com mínimas e também máximas muitas altas ,a casa tornou-se um forno,apesar de ter dois AC ligados .


----------



## Nickname (26 Jul 2016 às 20:59)

Está surpreendentemente fresco/agradável na rua, apenas *22.6ºC *e vento moderado, menos 6ºC que ontem por esta hora.
Temperatura Máxima: *36ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2016 às 21:40)

Boas...finalmente algum fresco na rua ,vento de WNW,com 28.5ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## Nickname (26 Jul 2016 às 21:45)

*21.1ºC*


----------



## invent (26 Jul 2016 às 22:10)

Bem, hoje esteve mais um dia bem quente com as temperaturas máximas a rondar os 35/36 graus por estes lados.
Ao final da tarde fui ajudar os meus pais a cercar com uma rede um quartel de milho que têm junto ao rio coja por causa dos javalis que já começavam a ir ao mesmo já com as suas crias e tudo e foi um sacrifício, estava muito abafado e era só mosquitos, se uma pessoa parasse era comida vida por eles, incrível.
No final dei um salto ao rio para me refrescar e não é que me deparo com duas lontras bem grandes, nem me estava a acreditar, já o as tinha visto há cerca de 5 anos atrás, mas não como agora, no início, quando as comecei a ver ao longe ainda pesei que fossem patos bravos ou ratazanas de água, lá me deixei ficar quieto junto a uns ramos de amieiro e elas sempre a subirem o rio, passaram a cerca de dois metros de mim sempre a uma boa velocidade pela água fora, espetáculo , só foi pena no final que se aperceberam de mim e ao fugirem, foi uma pelo rio acima e a outra por ele abaixo, mas prontos, elas lá se voltaram a encontrar, também foi pena não ter um telemóvel comigo, tinha tirado uma foto única.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2016 às 22:40)

Boas...em relação hás ultimas noites ...hoje o ar é mais fresco ,com 27.1ºC e vento mais fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 24.8ºC / 38.6ºC .


----------



## Norther (27 Jul 2016 às 01:05)




----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2016 às 01:20)

*18.8ºC*


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2016 às 07:32)

*17.1ºC*, vento fraco.

FOi uma boa noite para arrefecer a casa, o meu quarto passou dos 29ºC para os 23ºC.
A mínima foi de 15.2ºC


----------



## Norther (27 Jul 2016 às 08:18)

Noite mais fresca mas não baixou, pela minha estação, dos 19.9ºC, vento fraco maioritariamente de NE. Vamos ver a máxima de hoje que deve superar a de ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2016 às 17:54)

Boas...por cá continua o gajo ,noite e manhã mais fresca.hoje já foi uma deslocação há capital ,viagem de manhã sempre nublado quase a viagem toda ...um mimo,regresso já de baixo de ...mais para interior pior ,com 36.5ºC e 6%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2016 às 18:40)

Boas...ainda chamusca ,a médio prazo...só me vejo a levar com ar quente dia e de noite ,já merecíamos um descanso ,ainda 36.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2016 às 21:46)

*24ºC* brisa ligeira
Máxima: *36.7ºC*

Continua sem se vislumbrar o fim deste inferno* *


----------



## MSantos (27 Jul 2016 às 23:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...ainda chamusca ,a médio prazo...só me vejo a levar com ar quente dia e de noite ,já merecíamos um descanso ,ainda 36.1ºC e vento fraco.



Temperaturas bem altas aí pela zona de Castelo Branco, às 21h UTC as estações do IPMA de Castelo Branco e da Zebreira ainda marcavam valores acima dos *31ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jul 2016 às 23:49)

Nickname disse:


> *24ºC* brisa ligeira
> Máxima: *36.7ºC*
> 
> Continua sem se vislumbrar o fim deste inferno* *



Já começo a ficar saturado de tanto calor! 
As altas temperaturas devem duram pelo menos mais uma semana, talvez mais.


----------



## Norther (28 Jul 2016 às 00:54)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2016 às 13:30)

Boas...mais um dia doentio e infernal ,com 36.4ºC ...cheguei agora da rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2016 às 14:06)

Boas...bem melhor,hoje já vai no segundo banho de chuveiro ,não para de subir  ,com 37.2ºC e 18%HR.


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2016 às 14:31)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...bem melhor,hoje já vai no segundo banho de chuveiro ,não para de subir  ,com 37.2ºC e 18%HR.



Nas zonas mais baixas e quentes do Vale do Tejo, já deve dar para assar uns pimentos, como aliás já é costume.


----------



## Nickname (28 Jul 2016 às 14:40)

Mínima: 18.7ºC

Mais um dia de muito calor, sigo com 34.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2016 às 16:04)

Boas ...lá fora nem pensar ,tass melhor pelo escuro em casa ,algumas nuvens de calor pela zona ,com 38.0ºC e algum vento .

Dados de ontem 15.8ºC / 37.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2016 às 16:18)

belem disse:


> Nas zonas mais baixas e quentes do Vale do Tejo, já deve dar para assar uns pimentos, como aliás já é costume.


Tens razão,nessas zonas...raia até  há zona de fronteira,vales dos rios Tejo e Ponsul,estas zonas a esta hora frita-se por lá ,no rio Ponsul,que fica a 6/7Km da minha casa...a esta hora mais 2.0ºC em relação há minha temperatura,noutras zonas serão mais.


----------



## Nickname (28 Jul 2016 às 17:10)

36.8ºC 

Para este mês a anomalia das Máximas na estação de Viseu-cidade, está quase nos +4,5ºC


----------



## huguh (28 Jul 2016 às 17:55)

Mais um belo dia por aqui
E aqui um belo postal da Régua e Godim. Paisagem, montanhas, rio, pontes e até a barragem lá ao fundo.
venham visitar-nos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2016 às 18:43)

Boas...ar ,com 37.3ºC e 18%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2016 às 20:52)

Boas ...vento aumentou de WNW,mas ainda muito quente ,ainda 31.9ºC...é só ar quente há minha volta .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2016 às 22:01)

Boas...o ambiente no ar ainda continua ,o jardim já com fresco ,com 30.1ºC e vento de NWN pouco fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2016 às 23:03)

Boas ...apesar de algum vento de NNW nada fresco ,mais uma noite tropical ,ainda 29.6ºC e 25%HR.

Dados de hoje 23.7ºC / 38.7ºC .


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2016 às 00:10)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia tórrido aqui pela Raia da Beira Alta, porém hoje com um ingrediente extra, durante a tarde desenvolveram-se alguns cumulus algo que não tem ocorrido por aqui. 

A ver se amanha a nebulosidade evolui favoravelmente e ver se temos um milagre de um aguaceiro...


----------



## Norther (29 Jul 2016 às 00:13)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2016 às 10:45)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite tropical ...lá fora já frita ,o sol parece uma bomba de calor ,com 31.3ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2016 às 12:02)

Hoje a manhã está particularmente agreste!!!
32.3ºC ao meio-dia  

Média dos últimos 5 dias:
Viseu(cidade) : 37.5ºC/17.3ºC
Viseu(aeródromo) 36ºC / 19.3ºC
Meus registos: 36.7ºC / 18.4ºC


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2016 às 12:03)

Mínima de hoje: 17.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2016 às 12:26)

Boas...já não se pode andar na rua ...sol ,até assusta ,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2016 às 12:58)

33.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2016 às 14:34)

Boas ...vento aumentar de SSW e quente ,com 35.9ºC...grande sufoco .


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2016 às 15:19)

*36ºC, *alguma nebulosidade a Este


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2016 às 15:39)

Boas...alguma bruma e ,com 37.2ºC .


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2016 às 17:19)

Nordeste: alguns locais com a temperatura a ultrapassar os 40,0 ºC esta tarde... Probabilidade de aguaceiros para o final da tarde...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2016 às 20:17)

Boas ...ainda só ar quente ,com 35.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2016 às 21:21)

Boas  algum vento de WNW mas pouco fresco,ainda com 31.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2016 às 22:03)

A noite não segue ainda muito fresca, 25.5ºC, vento nulo
Máxima: 37.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2016 às 23:02)

Boas ...temperatura ainda em alta ,com 27.3ºC e vento mais fraco.

Dados de hoje 22.6ºC / 38.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (30 Jul 2016 às 10:14)

Céu praticamente limpo, 21.8ºC 

Mínima: *15.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2016 às 10:42)

Muito bom dia .

Até enfim algo diferente ...finalmente uma manhã fresca ,já nem me lembrava que também existia o fresco ,com 20.6ºC e céu todo tapadinho .


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2016 às 11:15)

Boas!

Finalmente um dia mais fresco, mas ainda assim vai estar algum calor durante a tarde, mas nada que se compare com os "quase 40" do últimos dias.


----------



## Serrano (30 Jul 2016 às 11:18)

Manhã de sol no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 23.6°C.


----------



## panda (30 Jul 2016 às 12:11)

Boas...Hoje mais fresco com 26.4ºC


----------



## Nickname (30 Jul 2016 às 13:37)

*27.2ºC*, nublado a Este.
Finalmente um dia dentro da média.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2016 às 16:57)

Boas ...finalmente um dia de verão ,com 28.0ºC e céu limpinho .


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2016 às 17:50)

Boa tarde,

Estou no festival aéreo de Mogadouro ( red burros fly in ) no aeródromo. Muito calor neste momento com 33.5 graus e um vento quente de SW,alguns cumulos bem desenvolvidos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2016 às 19:18)

Boas...finalmente um fim de tarde com brisa ,bem que sabe ,com 27.0ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2016 às 20:21)

Um pouco de trovoada e alguns pingos esta tarde, serviu para refrescar. 27ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2016 às 22:08)

Boa noite para arejar a casa ...finalmente algum descanso ,com 21.4ºC e 66%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.4ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## keipha (30 Jul 2016 às 23:55)

Por incrível que pareça estão a cair umas pingas na rua. O vento de Oeste trouxe a neblina costeira até aqui e parece que estou junto ao mar com o que molinheiro marítimo. Finalmente uma noite fresca com 15°C a esta hora. Ontem estava acima dos 20°C.


----------



## Serrano (31 Jul 2016 às 10:42)

20.6° no Sarzedo, o que torna o ambiente mais fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2016 às 10:51)

Bom dia .

Noite fresca...muito bom ,mais um dia de verão ,com 23.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2016 às 11:51)

Boas ...vai subindo o mercúrio,com 25.5ºC...hoje com modos .


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2016 às 12:08)

Bom dia,

Por Mogadouro um pouco mais fresco hoje,sigo com 24.8 actuais,vento fraco.

Ontem à noite eram visíveis alguns clarões para os lados de Bragança


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2016 às 13:07)

Boas ...sente-se uma ligeira brisa a passar  de WNW,com 27.0ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2016 às 16:33)

Boas ...mais quente pela tarde ,com 32.0ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2016 às 19:45)

Boas...céu limpo,vento de WNW com alguma brisa ,com 28.9ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2016 às 22:06)

Boa noite.

Tal como ontem hoje tivemos um dia com menos calor por aqui, ainda assim as máximas foram acima dos 30ºC na estação do IPMA. 

Amanha as temperaturas vão voltar a subir... Confesso que estou a ficar saturado com o calor, por mim o Outono já pode começar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2016 às 22:49)

Boas...boa brisa a passar,vai arejando a casa ,com 22.1ºC e 49%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 32.3ºC .

De neste mês,com 18.0mm.


----------

